# دورة بريمافيرا كاملة بالعربى شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع بسيط خطوة خطوة



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (7 مارس 2010)

اليكم اخوانى هذة الدورة باللغة العربية شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع خطوة خطوة 
وهذا اول ملف منها من اصل 53 ملف
مقدمة عامة.zip​


----------



## abosalah1 (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير نحن فى انتظار الدوره وباقى الملفات


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ونحن فى الانتظار ان شاء الله وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ونحن فى الانتظار ان شاء الله وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (8 مارس 2010)

*مقدمة المستوى الاول والدرس الاول*

اخوانى 
مرفق مقدمة المستوى الاول والدرس الاول من المستوى الاول وجارى تحضير المزيد للارسال
لاتترددو فى طرح اى استفسار سواء على المنتدى مباشرا او لو كان السؤال كبير ومرفق معة رسومات او ماشابة يمكنكم ارسالة على بريدى الشخصى المرفق بالمذكرة 
وإن شاء الله نجد جميعا اجابة اى استفسار سواء من خلالى او من خلال اى مشارك اخر حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
م1د1 مقدمة عامة للإدارة والتخطيط.pdf

م1د0 مقدمة المستوى الاول.pdf​


----------



## سعد السعدي (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مطر (8 مارس 2010)

الأخ المهندس خالد، شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير.....


----------



## fact_book (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك شكرا


----------



## str (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز 
ونرجوا ان تمضي قدما فنحن بحاجة الى الدورة


----------



## خالد قدورة (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## neeb2k (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
و يا ريت تكمل معروفك و تحمل باقي الأجزاء بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## alaa eldin farag (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس فى انتظار باقى الملفات
سؤال : هل حضرتك صاحب هذه الدورة ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (14 مارس 2010)

*الدروس 2-3-4 من المستوى الاول*

الاخوة اليكم الدروس 2-3-4 من المستوى الاول 
ولااخوة الى بيسألوا عن ان كنت انا معد الدورة ام لا , نعم انا مؤلف الدورة وإلا لا يحق لى نشرها ان كانت ملك لشخص اخر
تحياتى لكم جميعا
م1د2 تعريف مشروعنا واستخراج بياناتة.pdf

م1د3 تنزيل البرنامج وتشغيلة.pdf

م1د4 جولة سريعة للشاشة الرئيسية.pdf​


----------



## neeb2k (15 مارس 2010)

*مشكور على جهودك*

اتمنى عليك أن تقوم بارفاق الملفات بشكل أسرع لحاجتنا الضرورية لها

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ، ويسّر لك إكمال باقي الدروس وتنزيلها في هذا المنتدى الطيب.


----------



## Jamal (15 مارس 2010)

جهد رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## neeb2k (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم

نريد السؤال عن حال الملفات المتبقية، حيث أننا بأمس الحاجة لها


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بك 

الدورة ممتازة وفي انتظار المزيد

دمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## az1615 (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك وارجوا المتابعة والله يوفقك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (22 مارس 2010)

*5-6-7*

اخوانى اليكم الدروس 5-6-7 واعذرونى على التأخير
م1د5 هيكل المشروعات والهيكل التنظيمى للمؤسسة.pdf
م1د6 إضافة مشروع جديد _فلل التعاون_0.pdf​ م1د7 الهيكل التفكيكى للمشروع.pdf

​


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا، وزادك من فضله.


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (22 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يااخى
ولكن مع سؤال ارجوا ان تجاوبنى علية ولقد طرحت هذا السؤال فى احدى موضوعات م.احمد الطيب
واود ان اعرضة عليك حتى يتسنى لنا اخذ اكثر من فكرة 
عند بداية عملى على برنامج P6
لاحظ اننى لابد من عمل 
1-EPS
2-OBS
3-WBD
وبعد ذلك عمل ACTIVITY CODE والعمل كالمعتاد فى بريمافييرا3 كما هو متعارف علية ولقد اعتدنا على هذة الطريقة
ولكن الايوجد شئ فى هذا البرنامج لتفادى هذة النقاط وبدأ المشروع من activity code
كما هو متعارف فى بريمافييرا 3 ,وعمل organization للمشروع 
ارجوا توضيح هذة النقطة. ان امكن

شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمد مطر (23 مارس 2010)

الأخ خالد كما شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير.....
بانتظار المستوى الثاني من الدورة....(المستوى المتقدم)


----------



## محمد مطر (23 مارس 2010)

الأخ أحمد، هناك برنامج Contractor 6.1 من شركة أوراكل - بريمافيرا، هو نفس برنامج Project Management لكنه لا يحتوي على EPS ولا OBS إنما تدرج المشروع مباشرة وتبدأ بالعمل


----------



## اسلام سعود (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن فى انتظار الباقى

ولكن عندى مشكلة برجاء الرد عليها اذا تكرمت
عندما اغلق المشروع و افتح مشروع اخر اجده ياخذ خصائص ال layout للمشروع السابق
كيف حل هذه المشكلة
حيث ان عندى اربع مشاريع واريد ان احفظ لكل مشروع خصائصه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (24 مارس 2010)

الأخ إسلام سعود، نعم توجد هذه المشكلة، ومشكلة أيضاً، هي عند تجهيز وتنسيق مشروع للطباعة، فإن أي مشروع آخر تريد طباعته، يأخذ تنيسق المشروع السابق...


----------



## بسمالله (24 مارس 2010)

جزى الله خيراً كل من أعطى معلومة مفيدة ولم يكتمها. مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## وردةالحياة (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,,مشكور البرنامج كنت ابحث اعليه منذو فترة بااااارك الله فيك


----------



## az1615 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن تأخرت علينا يرجى المتابعة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (25 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ أحمد، هناك برنامج Contractor 6.1 من شركة أوراكل - بريمافيرا، هو نفس برنامج Project Management لكنه لا يحتوي على EPS ولا OBS إنما تدرج المشروع مباشرة وتبدأ بالعمل



يااخى الكريم هل يوجد لة روابط تحميل
ولكن انا لااقصد ان لاتوجد هذة الخطوات يعنى انا بعد دراسة
اكتشفت ان obs هى organization فى p3 ان لم يكن عندى غلط فى المعلومة
فانا اريد عمل المشروع طبيعى وبعد كدة عمل organization
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/حسن كامل (26 مارس 2010)

اثابكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## ابن العميد (27 مارس 2010)

جزي الله كاتب الموضوع خير الجزاء


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## اسلام سعود (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ونحن فى انتظار الباقى

ولكن عندى مشكلة برجاء الرد عليها اذا تكرمت
عندما اغلق المشروع و افتح مشروع اخر اجده ياخذ خصائص ال layout للمشروع السابق:86:
كيف حل هذه المشكلة
حيث ان عندى اربع مشاريع واريد ان احفظ لكل مشروع خصائصه

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (28 مارس 2010)

*للاخ اسلام سعود*

يمكنك حفظ ال layout لكل مشروع بمواصفاتة 
لا يمكنك الاحتفاظ بخصائص الطباعة يجب عملها كل مرة
هذا حسب علمى والله اعلم


----------



## اسلام سعود (28 مارس 2010)

*للأخ خالد كمال*

جزاك الله خيراً

على اهتمامك و ردك


----------



## م . المحبرش (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
م . المحبرش


----------



## أبو العز عادل (29 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (31 مارس 2010)

اين المهم يهندسه وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## E.WMYQ (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (1 أبريل 2010)

*8-9-10*

8-9-10

م1د9 إدخال الانشطة ومددها.pdf

م1د10 تعريفات إدارة المشاريع المستخدمة بالبرنامج.pdf​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (2 أبريل 2010)

الله يكرمك يااخى على هذة الدروس الممتازة اللى فى مستوى المبتدئين مثلى مع هذا الاصدار الجديد من شركة بريماقييرا وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## a.assal (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على مشاركاتك القيمة ومساعدتك للاخريين


----------



## alimuhsn (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخ خالد وننتظر منك المزيد
علي - ابو ظبي


----------



## aladdinkhalil (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طلال حوكان (18 أبريل 2010)

Thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (18 أبريل 2010)

هل من جديد اخى الكريم فى محاضراتك القيمة .


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م نوجا (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك
وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## حامد الجمال (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يارب نتوفق بباقى الاجزاء


----------



## احمد_سلوم (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد العادلى (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المغربى (22 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز شكرا جزيلا وانشاء الله يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر وفى انتظار الجزء الثانى من المستوى الاول


----------



## fawzi105 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخي ع المجهود العظيم 

وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م وضاح (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى وجزاك اللله خيرا


----------



## م وضاح (23 أبريل 2010)

اثابك الله ياأخى


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (24 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد اذن المهندس خالد انا جمعت الدروس لسهولى التحميل للاخوة الذين لم يشتركوا معنا من الاول 
حت تكون بصفحة واحدة 
مع خالص تحياتى لك وادعو الله بالتوفيق وان يعينك لاستكمال الجزء الثانى لاهمية الموضوع 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (24 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد اذن المهندس خالد انا جمعت الدروس لسهولى التحميل للاخوة الذين لم يشتركوا معنا من الاول 
حت تكون بصفحة واحدة 
مع خالص تحياتى لك وادعو الله بالتوفيق وان يعينك لاستكمال الجزء الثانى لاهمية الموضوع 
و السلام عليكم*​


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (24 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد اذن المهندس خالد انا جمعت الدروس لسهولى التحميل للاخوة الذين لم يشتركوا معنا من الاول 
حت تكون بصفحة واحدة 
مع خالص تحياتى لك وادعو الله بالتوفيق وان يعينك لاستكمال الجزء الثانى لاهمية الموضوع 
و السلام عليكم*​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (25 أبريل 2010)

*11-12-13-14-15*

اعذرونى على التأخير ويعلم الله ظروفى 
وشكرا شكر للاخ الذى يقوم بتجميع الملفات 
اخوكم خالد

م1د11 ادخال العلاقات بين الانشطة وعمل الجدولة.pdf

م1د12 طباعة البرنامج الزمنى.pdf​


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## خذير (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكر وطلب التوجيه*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
إخوتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا عضو جديد معكم وايضا مهندس حديث التخرج ، أرجو منكم المساعدة و التوجيه في ما يخص تخطيط المشاريع و برنامج بريمافيرا زادكم الله علما ونفعا ،كما لاأخفي عليكم أني استفذت الكثير من مواضيعكم ودروسكم بارك الله فيكم ،وسوف لن أبخل عليكم بأي موضوع يصادفني في حياتي العملية ارى فيه نفع للإخوة الكرام .شكرا جزيلا الأخ خالد وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله علما
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يأخى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fadiafarouk (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي مجهودك
وبجدد في انتظار باقي الدوره


----------



## آغاميلاد (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بمثلك ترقى الامة


----------



## تالين (28 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك
سلمت يداك
:75:


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (29 أبريل 2010)

هذا مجهود طيب تشكر عليه
زادك الله علما


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (1 مايو 2010)

*14-15-16*

14-15-16
م1د16 قاموس الموارد الجزء الاول.pdf​


----------



## م وضاح (1 مايو 2010)

[مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه الفائدة وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## alsahrif (1 مايو 2010)

الف شكر والله افادتنا كثيرا هذه الدروس ,,,,


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك وجعل هذا الجهد الرائع السخي منك في ميزان حسناتك أخي خالد.


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (2 مايو 2010)

*17-18-19*

17-18-19
م1د17 قاموس الموارد الجزء الثانى.pdf​


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (2 مايو 2010)

*20*

20


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 مايو 2010)

مرة أخرى أدعو الله تعالى أن يجعل جهدك هذا في ميزان حسناتك أخي خالد كمال


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ربيع عزت (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / م خالد كمال الله يبارك فيك على المجهود الكبير والشرح الوافي
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## الصافى النور (4 مايو 2010)

جميل المجهود الجبار تشكر علي الخدمة الجميلة ومزيدا من التفوق


----------



## مدير المشروع (5 مايو 2010)

م/ خالد كمال

ألف تحية واحترام لكم وشكراً لك من القلب ومازلنا متشوقين لبقية الملفات

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## SAIFASAD (5 مايو 2010)

ممتاز ومشكوووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (7 مايو 2010)

الله يكرمك ياأخى وانا متابع معاك خطوة بخطوة
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (7 مايو 2010)

الف شكر زننتظر المزيد


----------



## brwadiler1 (8 مايو 2010)

ااخي العزيز أسأل الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية وان يجعل الله هذا العمل الرائع بل اكثر من الرائع في ميزان حسناتك . ومثلما يقول اخ خالد كمال "مازلنا متشوقين لبقية الملفات جزاك الله عنا خيراً "


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (8 مايو 2010)

*21-22-23*

21-22-23

م1د21 منحيات الموارد والتكلفة.pdf
م1د22 جداول الموارد والتكلفة.pdf​


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس/ خالد
مشاركة جميلة وفعالة وشيقة ، ومجهود مميز .
ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد حتى الانتهاء من شرح البرنامج بالكامل وربنا يبارك لك ويوفقك .


----------



## alolofy (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك وبه.


----------



## نايف3000 (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك وبه.


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (10 مايو 2010)

*24-25-26*

24-25-26


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 مايو 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> 24-25-26


 
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي خالد 

ونحن بإنتظار دروس المستوى الثاني


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك ويرحم والديك

ونحن بإنتظار دروس المستوى الثاني


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لنا فيك 
وفى انتظار دروس المستوى الثانى 
الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## eng.heart (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nwerraa (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

انا اسف وصفى بالموضوع بالتميز يعطيه اقل من حقه 
موضوع جميل فعلا ولا يوصف 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## حارث المهندس (15 مايو 2010)

*مشكور اخي العزيز الملفات اكثر من رائعة اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والابداع وان تكمل باقي الملفات (المستوى الثاني ) *​


----------



## MIMO72 (19 مايو 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل المهندس/ خالد
مشاركة جميلة وفعالة وشيقة ، ومجهود مميز .
ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد حتى الانتهاء من شرح البرنامج بالكامل وربنا يبارك لك ويوفقك .*​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

هذا بالضبط ما كنت احتاجه


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (21 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف مليون تريليون عافية....نتمنى منك المزيد وإكمال الدورة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## دعيج (21 مايو 2010)

لك مني كل التقدير ,,,, وأسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح لما يحبه ويرضاه بالدنيا والاخره


----------



## خضر سالم (23 مايو 2010)

مباركة جهودك ودمت


----------



## احمد مصطفى ليمونه (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا
وارجوا منكم ارسال cd تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه لو امكن
تحياتى احمد ليمونه


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير نحن فى انتظار الدوره وباقى الملفات*​


----------



## wael-k (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بها 
وفي انتظار باقي الملفات 
أخوك : أبو أنس


----------



## عبدالله البطل (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير نحن فى انتظار الدوره وباقى الملفات*​


----------



## eng_sabba7 (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع وممتاز 
فى أنتظار باقى الملفات


----------



## toutouzinou (26 مايو 2010)

والله دروس في القمة مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## هلوتس (26 مايو 2010)

والله مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## fariedeldiasty (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamedproject (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا الخ محمد مهندس اعمل في التخطيط و ادارة الشاريع اعمل في الصحراء الجزائرية . و انا اشكر الاخوة على هذه المساهمات القيمة في اثرائنا وشكرا


----------



## طارق خيال (28 مايو 2010)

Thank you​


----------



## jirar (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## essa2000eg (29 مايو 2010)

مجهود متميز ومجموعة محترمة من الدروس المفيدة نرجو منك ان تواصل النشاط وان تقوم بتجميع الدروس بترتيب واضح ووجمعها فى ملف واحد ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
هذا هو العلم الذى ينتفع به
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم فى جميع المجالات
بالتوفيق فى حياتك باذن الله وموفق بدعاء الجميع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (30 مايو 2010)

thanks my sister


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mh702 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## حارث المهندس (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز واتمنى ان تكمل لنا باقي الملفات للاستفادة منها واامنى ان تشرح لنا طريقة عمل ال Cash Flow وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## loved_boy (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز واتمنى ان تكمل لنا باقي الملفات للاستفادة منها و أملي ان تشرح لنا طريقة عمل ال Cash Flow وجزاك الله كل خير
مرة آخرى شكرا جزيلا:56:


----------



## MODY_31US (11 يونيو 2010)

تسلم يا هندسة علي المجهود الرائع و ربنا يوفقك و يجازيك بافضل اجر


----------



## gharib belal (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.A1 (13 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس السبأي (13 يونيو 2010)

.

.



اسأل المولى عز وجل أن يكرمك بجنة ٍ عرضها السموات والأرض ..


جهد جبار، وعطاء مدرار


فائق الشكر


وبالانتظار


..


م. أبو ملاكـ ..


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (15 يونيو 2010)

*المستوى الثانى د1-د2*

المستوى الثانى د1-د2


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (15 يونيو 2010)

*المستوى الثانى 3-4-5*

المستوى الثانى 3-4-5


----------



## Jamal (15 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك يا مهندس خالد ولك منى اعظم تقدير على جهدك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وصدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع به

وفى انتظار الباقى


----------



## حارث المهندس (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز واتمنى لك مزيدا من الابداع دروس مفيدة وممتعة نتمنى مواصالة الموضوع مع شرح طريقة ال cash flow


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي ونسئلك المزيد


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (18 يونيو 2010)

إلى الأخ خالد شكرآ على مجهوداتك ونرجو منك تكملة باقي الدروس


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (19 يونيو 2010)

*6-7-8*

6-7-8


----------



## Jamal (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (19 يونيو 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكررررررررررررررررررررر أخ ونحن ننتظر بافي الدروس


----------



## ابوسما1975 (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (19 يونيو 2010)

فعلا مجهود يستحق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (20 يونيو 2010)

*9-10*

9-10


----------



## Jamal (20 يونيو 2010)

مجهود يستحق التقدير والاحترام
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (20 يونيو 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررأأأأأأأأأأأأ
ياأخي وحيك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## sslootah (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## sslootah (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا مهندس خالد على الشرح الجميل للبريمافيرا 
و لكن انا ابحث عن شرح الاصدار الاول و هو p3 
ممكن تدلني عليه و تبعتلي ال link الخاص بشرح p3 
؟


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 يونيو 2010)

خبروني ما الفارق عن كتاب خالد عبد العال بالنسبة للجزء الثاني أو المستوى الثاني كما يسميه المهندس خالد والمهندس 
P3eخالد عبد العال في كتابه أصلا تكلم عن 

وليس الاصدار السادس


----------



## lo2yking (22 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## عودة (23 يونيو 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل ماتحب ومايرضى ونشكرك وننتظر البقية


----------



## ملك امجد (23 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله لا اله الا الله محمد رسول 
شكرا اخوانى الاعزاء على كل هذا العطلء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (23 يونيو 2010)

*11-12-13*

11-12-13


----------



## Jamal (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## سعيدوني (23 يونيو 2010)

جعل الله كل حرف من كلمات هذا الكتاب في ميزان حساناتك وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ريديار (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله امرء تعلم العلم فعلمه


----------



## السيد يوسف (23 يونيو 2010)

*سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته 
اللهم زده علماً يا رب العالمين
*


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (24 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## ملك امجد (24 يونيو 2010)

عزيزى المهندس / خالد لك منى ومن كل من يستفاد بعلمك جزيل الشكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the poor to god (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
الاخوة المشرفين أتعجب من عدم الاهتمام بالقسم الا يوجد واحد فكر يجمع الملفات فى الصفحة الاولى أتعجب عندما أرى المونتاج الرائع لباقى الاقسام و أهتمامهم بتنسيق الملفات المرفقة ارجو ان تكونوا قدر المسؤلية وتستخدموا الصلاحيات التى لديكم في ما هو لصالح المنتدى
سبحانك اللهم وبحدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عزيزى المهندس خالد 
كل مرة اقوم بشكرك وايضا هذا لا يكفى لما تقدمه
والان اقوم بشكرك ايضا وادعو الله لك ولجميع من ساهم فى نشر علم
واستاذنك بان تقوم باعادة رفع هذا الملف م2د11 تفاصيل شاشة المشاريع الجزء الثانى.pdf‏ 
وذلك لانه لا يفتح وتظهر رسالة بان الملف بايظ ولا يمكن اصلاحه فبرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم الكبير,


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (26 يونيو 2010)

فنون جميلة 911 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عزيزى المهندس خالد
> كل مرة اقوم بشكرك وايضا هذا لا يكفى لما تقدمه
> والان اقوم بشكرك ايضا وادعو الله لك ولجميع من ساهم فى نشر علم
> ...


 
اعتذر يا مهندس خالد فقد قمت بتحميل الملف المذكور بعد عدة مرات ومحاولات

ولكن لا اعلم مما كانت المشكلة.
اكرر اعتذارى 
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لك وفى انتظار المزيد كما تعودنا منك على الجديد دائما


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (27 يونيو 2010)

*م2د11 اعادة - د 14-15*

د 11
د14
د15


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (27 يونيو 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> د 11
> د14
> د15


 
اشكرك اخى المهندس خالد على تقديرك لمشكلتى وسرعة تجاوبك معها
واكرر اعتذارى مرة اخرى 
فقد قمت بتحميل الملف المذكور.

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لك وفى انتظار المزيد كما تعودنا منك على الجديد دائما


----------



## nizar151 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك وفي كل من يساعد ويفيد البشريه ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ibcet (30 يونيو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## badtoti (30 يونيو 2010)

شششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alokab.co (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## lمحمد عادل جبر (2 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر والله الواحد كان محتاج البرنامج ده وكان محتار يجيبة منين؟


----------



## hanyhafezeg (2 يوليو 2010)

*ربي يجزيك خير*

اللهم اغفر لأخينا خالد واجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته 
hanymhmud<at>yah00.c0m


----------



## Maher Abbasi (2 يوليو 2010)

Assalam Alaikum

Would tell me what this Premavera training class would cost?

Thank you


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع و الأروع هو وقوفك مع إخوتك المهندسين
وأرجو أن تلحقنا بباقي الدروس
وأرجو منك راجا خاص أن تنزل لنا البرنامج


----------



## المهندس غزوان (3 يوليو 2010)

عاشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة


----------



## طلال حوكان (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور ياخي


----------



## sallam1998 (4 يوليو 2010)

اللهم اكتب له هذا العمل عندك " علم ينتفع به " دائم الحسنات حتي يوم العرض عليك
اللهم زده علما وعملا وانفع به الناس 
الله يجزيك كل خير عن كل ما قدمته وتقدمه لمنفعة الناس


----------



## تامر سكورى (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engmhmdgamal (4 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من سيادتكم مثل لطريقه عمل wbs لمشروع مبنى وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (4 يوليو 2010)

*16-17-18*

اخوانى فى الله 
السلام عليكم 
ابشركم انة ان شاء الله بعد شهرين من الان سوف ابدأ فى تحويل الدورة التى هى بين يدكم الى كتاب شامل وبة الشرح كاملا دون الاستعانة بالمدرب حيث انة بعون الله فى طريقى للوصول الى اتفاق مع احدى دار النشر لطبع الكتاب علما بان الكتاب كما ذكرت سيكون شامل ولايحتاج الى شرح من احد وبالتالى سوف اقوم ببعض التغييرات والاضافات الكبيرة 
فادعو لى بالتوفيق والسرعة فى انهاء الكتاب وطبعة وتوزيعة بالدول العربية 
اخوكم 
خالد سالم


----------



## mohde zeldin (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (4 يوليو 2010)

سدد الله خطاك يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاخالد


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (5 يوليو 2010)

أين باقي الدروس ياأستاذ خالد؟


----------



## طلال حوكان (6 يوليو 2010)

لم اكن اتصور انني سافهم القيمة المستحقة ev بهذا العمق وبتلك السلاسة التي حصلت عليها من خلال شرحكم العميق والبسيط اتمنى الاستمرار في الابحار في عالم الادارة الهندسية لانها متعة للمعطي والمتلقي 
بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## dalia.kamal (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير يا سيد خالد وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafa elkadi (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الثواب و ننتظر كتابكم الموقر ان شاء الله سدد الله خطاكم لما ينفع الامة


----------



## fandejef (6 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الثواب و ننتظر كتابكم*


----------



## zakbros (6 يوليو 2010)

لا توجد كلمة شكر بحجم المجهود المبذول


----------



## فرج محمود (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي خالد


----------



## ملك امجد (7 يوليو 2010)

اللهم ثبت اجرى من ساعد اخوه المسلم اللهم امين يارب العالمين


----------



## مودى هندى (7 يوليو 2010)

باشمهندس خالد .. افادكم واعزكم الله .. وفى انتظار كتابكم القيم .. تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## م/حسانة (8 يوليو 2010)

كلمة شكرا لاتكفي
جعل الله عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم والجنة متقلبكم


----------



## محمد سيد2 (8 يوليو 2010)

ألف ألف ألف شكر
جزك الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (10 يوليو 2010)

*19-20-21*

بالتوفيق اخوانى فى الله 
19-20-21


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## Jamal (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMED 19 (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو نسمة و مريم (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (11 يوليو 2010)

*22-23-24*

22-23-24


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل مجهوداتك هذي في ميزان حسناتك أخي خالد


----------



## Jamal (11 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع سلمت يداك


----------



## 13silver (11 يوليو 2010)

You have shorten our way in engineering bath , Very thanks 

Eng. ALI


----------



## impire (11 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع ولمشاركتك العلم مع الزملاء.

جزاك الله عنا خيرا،،،​


----------



## محمودمحمدعبدالسميع (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (12 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله...
مجهود رائع أثابك الله عليه خير الثواب وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله...
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ...


----------



## mbhussein (12 يوليو 2010)

Tank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## أبو نادر (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لمجودكم الكبير


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (14 يوليو 2010)

*25-26*

الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا 
ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين علية 
ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا 
اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا 
اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم أخي الأستاذ خالد.

ونحن بإنتظار الكتاب وشراءه في حال صدوره, فأرجو أن تتكرم وتبلغنا متى ما توفر.


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء :75:
هذه هي الصدقة الجارية بمفهومها الصحيح :20:
فكل من سينتفع بما قدمته اخي خالد ..سيكون لك منه ثواب باذن الله

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 يوليو 2010)

*وسام التمييز للمهندس / خالد*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الف شكر ياأخى على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
وأطالب أحد الاخوة المشرفين الكرام ان يقوموا بوضع الملفات المهمه بالمكتبه رجاء وليس امروإعطاء وسام التمييز للمهندس / خالد على ماقدمه من علم( حتى لو عن طريق تصويت اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب والمتابعين للموضوع) لبرنامج كلنا فى بدايته كان عقده لنا جميعا وبفضل الله والمهندس /خالد تم افادتنا بجميع مراحل مشروع على البرنامج 
ولا انكر انى اول من استفاد من دروس المهندس / خالد كما استفدت سابقا من المهندس والاخ القدير /محمود حاذم عياد فى مشروع على بريمافييرا 3.

وشكرا لجميع الاخوة المشرفين واعضاء الادارة الهندسية للتضمان معى فى منح المهندس / خالد
وسام التمييز :20:لعمله المتمييز.

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (15 يوليو 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا
> ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين علية
> ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا
> اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا
> اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد
ومشكور اخى شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك هذا
وبالتوفيق دائما وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وعلم ينتفع به وياتى عليك شهيدا يوم القيامة
بارك الله لك ووفقك فى كتابك

نتمنى ان نرى منك المزيد والممتع كما تعودنا منك دوما
وفقك الله وايانا لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mmken2010 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا اخى وبارك فيك
ولا املك لك الا الدعاء والتيسير
واتمنى ان يتم تجميع الحلقات كلها فى رابط واحد وتثبيت الموضوع حتى يستفيد اكبر قدر ممكن من المهندسين


----------



## engmze (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كبيرا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ملك امجد (17 يوليو 2010)

اخى خالد بارك الله فيك ونفع الامة بعلمك كما نفعت كثيرا من الزملاء وندعوا الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mhmdmkrm (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا خالد
و وفقك فى طباعة و توزيع الكتاب
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين


----------



## Jamal (17 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## amanjmohi (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المشاركة


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
لكن أرجو أن يرزقنا الله الهمة لقرائة هذه المحاضرات القيمة​


----------



## وحيد البيه (18 يوليو 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع م-خالد بارك الله لك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معوض عبد العظيم (19 يوليو 2010)

رغم انني غير متخصص لكن اقسم بالله العظيم انك رائع وجميل وجذاك الله كل خير 0


----------



## Lion_Power (19 يوليو 2010)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## eslam_elwear (19 يوليو 2010)

اخى العزيز م/ خالد اشكرك من كل قلب
واتمنى من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك محبى الخير لكل الناس
اخوك فى الله / اسلام ربيع


----------



## sahran78 (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الدورة القيمة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمزه سعد (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## fandejef (20 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## faiqmohmed (21 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم ارحم واغفر لكل من ساهم بانجاز هذا العمل


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (21 يوليو 2010)

اللهم ارحم واغفر لكل من ساهم بانجاز هذا العمل:75:


----------



## fragrant (24 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## arch_hamada (24 يوليو 2010)

:28:بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على افادتنا جميعا بهذة الدروس القيمة املين من اله امدادنا بالمذيد فى هذا المجال ونرجو من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوح حتى يتاح للجميع الاستفادة منه على اطول وقت ولانه يستحق التثبيت 
وشــــــــــكرا 
مهندس/ محمد عبد الله
:28::28::28::28::28::28:
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:
:63::63::63::63::63::63:
:58::58::58::58::58::58::58::58:
:73::73::73::73::73:​


----------



## رامي كمال الدين (25 يوليو 2010)

لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير أخي بصفة خاصة ثم الى ادارةالمنتدى واعضائها


----------



## raed911 (27 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة اكثر من روعة - كنز من كنوز هذا المنتدى الطيب ... فعلاً عمل جبار وجميل بكل ما تحتويه الكلمه - فشكراً لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الجميل والذي اثرى بمنفعته علم كل من شارك فيه ...

تحياتي وجزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الطيب ...


----------



## إيهاب البرامونى (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم
و كإضافة بسيطه فقد جمعت لك الملفات فى ملف واحد(فى الرابط المرفق) يشمل الدورة كلها حتى تعم الفائده إن شاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/document/KVDoOlh1/Arabic_Ref_course_for_P6.html


----------



## yousefrad (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الضخم والعظيم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يوليو 2010)

تم الإشتراك من البداية وسوف أتابع كل يوم جزء


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تالة101 (28 يوليو 2010)

شكراً على مجهودك


----------



## احمد عبد القادر (29 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل انا الان في بداية الطريق لتعليم البريمافيرا واود اخذ النصيحة ايهما مطلوب في سوق العمل كي ابدا


----------



## احمد عبد القادر (29 يوليو 2010)

*الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل انا الان في بداية الطريق لتعليم البريمافيرا واود اخذ النصيحة ايهما مطلوب في سوق العمل كي ابدا التعليم p3 or p6 ارجو الافادة مشكورين*​


----------



## sylvesterii2000 (29 يوليو 2010)

Our utmost thanks and appreciation to the efforts of Engineer Khaled. God Bless You


----------



## k.fateh (29 يوليو 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (31 يوليو 2010)

*متابعة بالقيمة المستحقة لمشروع فعلى*

اخوانى 
احد الاخوة ذكر انة من الصعب تطبيق طريقة القيمة المستحقة بالحياة العملية علية ارفق لكم تقرير للادارة العليا لاحد المشاريع التى اقدم لها التقارير بطريقة القيمة المستحقة وهذا بالحياة العملية حيث انها ان شاء الله طريقة عملية وليست نظرية وللاخ السائل التحية ويشرفنى للرد على اى استفسار من الاخوة لتعم الفائدة بإذن الله 
ملاحظة تم حذف بعض البيانات من التقرير مثل اسم المالك وخلافة 
تحياتى


----------



## * AishA * (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك الأخ خالد... متابعين معك في الدورة.. وننتظر المزيد​


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عبدالله الصلول (7 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر مع جزيل الدعاء و الامتنان 
تقبل خالص الشكر و التقدير


----------



## faisal.s (8 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## medhat ismail (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank u very much الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## temo10150 (17 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس مجهود فوق الرائع ربنا يجازيك عنا خيرا ان شاء الله ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nabel (17 أغسطس 2010)

اخى العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## Mohamedlovers (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و نفعنا و اياكم بهذا العلم و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Engr. Fahad (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل و صياماً مقبولاً بإذن الله


----------



## abdullah alshadwi (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي خالد كمال وعسى الله أن يجعل عملك هذا سببا في دخولك الجنة من غير حساب ولا عقاب


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (19 أغسطس 2010)

thx 2 much my firend


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وادخلك جناته بحق هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## ابن العميد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس خالد علي الابداع ده
وجزي ايهاب البراموني خير علي استكمال الهدية (
*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم
و كإضافة بسيطه فقد جمعت لك الملفات فى ملف واحد(فى الرابط المرفق) يشمل الدورة كلها حتى تعم الفائده إن شاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/document/KVDo...se_for_P6.html*
مهندسون رائعون​


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد1990 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الملفات .................................


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## just someone (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## كوردستان (27 أغسطس 2010)

*اخى العزيز شكرا جزيلا وانشاء الله يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## المهندسة رشا (27 أغسطس 2010)

1000 شكر 
زادك الله من العلم لتنفع به اخوانك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خبر الجزاء إنه سميع مجيب000000مع التقدير


----------



## طامح سوري (28 أغسطس 2010)

وين الدوره ما في شي؟لك الشكر على اي حال


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وياريت لو تقولي اعمل الكاش فلو واطلع S - curve ازاي علي البراميفيرا


----------



## Jamal (30 أغسطس 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس خالد علي الابداع ده
> وجزي ايهاب البراموني خير علي استكمال الهدية (
> *جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم
> و كإضافة بسيطه فقد جمعت لك الملفات فى ملف واحد(فى الرابط المرفق) يشمل الدورة كلها حتى تعم الفائده إن شاء الله
> ...



الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## medo222 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود فوق الرائع واتمنى التواصل معكم


----------



## Jamal (2 سبتمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل




هل يمكن المساعدة في اعادة رفع الملف
وشكرا


----------



## ENG_AHMAD_MAG (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود نظمى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ونتمنى لك دوام التقدم والإزدهار وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## tbuly (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## Riyadh (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي خالد كمال وعسى الله أن يجعل عملك هذا سببا في دخولك الجنة من غير حساب ولا عقاب


----------



## nab67 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م . المحبرش (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس خالد كمال جزاك الله خيرا و متى يتم ارسال باقي الملفات


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور*
* مشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكورمشكور*
* مشكورمشكور*
* مشكور
واسكنك الله في الفردوس الاعلي 
*​


----------



## بن دحمان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany_kortoba (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الدورة شاملة ومفيدة جدا
يجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك
اقتراحى الى المشرفين تثبيتها لتعم الفائدة​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## AL_SALLAMI (3 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز على هذا العمل الخير
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## The Expert (4 أكتوبر 2010)

THANKS A LOT AND God bless you


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات 
*​


----------



## The Expert (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بإنتظار المتبقي ............ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الكريم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على افادتنا جميعا بهذة الدروس القيمة املين من اله امدادنا بالمذيد فى هذا المجال ونرجو من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوح حتى يتاح للجميع الاستفادة منه على اطول وقت ولانه يستحق التثبيت 
وشــــــــــكرا 
مهندس/ محمد عبدالرحمن محمد
:28::28::28::28::28::28:
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:
:63::63::63::63::63::63:
:58::58::58::58::58::58::58::58:
:73::73::73::73::73:


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.aacei.org/technical/rp.shtml


----------



## مبروك (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على المشاركة


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## SAIFASAD (10 أكتوبر 2010)

إستعارة من الأخ المعماري حمادة


مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## SAIFASAD (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ياسلام ... يا سلام ... والله مجهود رائع وفقكم الله لكل خير وإيانا


----------



## khalid843 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررر


----------



## khalid843 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر*

جزالكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## salah alhaaj (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضوانالبشبيشي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" على هذا المجهود وتقبلة الله منك وأن شاء الله سنبداء فى أخذ هذة الدورة أن شاء الله.


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جوزيت خيرا يا اخى


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله بما هو أهله وجعل ما كتبت في ميزان حسناتك ونفع به المسلمون إنشاء الله


----------



## محمود-طنطاوي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك


----------



## المهندسه هديل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ صُنِعَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فَقَالَ لِفَاعِلِهِ : جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا . فَقَدْ أَبْلَغَ فِي الثَّنَاءِ ) . 

فجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل خالد فقد كفيت ووفيت 
جعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك ورضى عنك وأرضاك ونفع بك وبعلمك 
الأخوة المشرفين يا ريت يتم تثبيت الموضوع او منح الاخ وسام التميز على جهوده القيمة لإكمال هذا العمل


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع أرجوا من الادارة والمشرفين وضع الرابط الذي يحتوي على الدورة كامله في بداية الموضوع للتيسير على الأعضاء وانتشار الفائدة لأني حملت الدورة ملف ملف وبعدها وجدت الدورة مجمعه 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
http://www.4shared.com/document/KVDo...se_for_P6.html


----------



## hamadawa (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## najeb2 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته
الأخ العزيز خالد لقد بدأت الدورة ووصلت الآن لنهاية الجزء الأول من المستوى الأول ولكن تواجهني مشكله فأرجوا المساعده
المشكلة هي انني بعد ادخال النشطه ومدتها والعلاقات بينها أجد ان هناك انشطه تختفي وكررت الموضوع اكثر من مرة وفي كل مرة تختفي نفس الانشطه وهي الدهانات و تركيب القطع الصحية واكسسوارات الكهرباء
رجاء الافاده
جزاك الله خيرا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany_kortoba (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ المهندس / eng_a_h_helal
اعتقد ان المشكلة التى تتحدث عنها فى اعدادات البرنامج 
تابع الفلتر والغى اى فلتر نشط وحاول مرة اخرى 
مع تمناتى لك​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (24 أكتوبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> الاخ المهندس / eng_a_h_helal
> اعتقد ان المشكلة التى تتحدث عنها فى اعدادات البرنامج
> تابع الفلتر والغى اى فلتر نشط وحاول مرة اخرى
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا مهندس هاني
فعلا طلع المشكله في الفلترة​


----------



## المغربى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك فى هذا العمل الرائع والمجهوذ المبدول
ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. بشار علي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moemenfathy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار الكتاب ومكان البيع (مع مراعاة السعر)
شكرا جزيلا:20:


----------



## Jamal (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalidabbas (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله نرجو البقية


----------



## yonsosman (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى المهندس خالد
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
اخى الكريم انا محاسب ولست مهندس ولكن شرحك المتميز الرائع جعلنى اقرا فى الهندسه رغم انى علاقتى بالهندسه مثل علاقتك باللغه الصينيه ولكن من هم امثالك هم الشموع التى تضىء الطريق
تحياتى اليك ايها الرجل النبيل وصدقنى ان الله سيساعدك وكل ذريتك بهذا العمل الصالح الخالص لوجه الله
اخوكم محاسب قانونى
يونس عتمان


----------



## الجدبائى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع لك جزيل الشكر ووفقك الله فى اصدار كتابك الهام . و ما ارجوه لكى يتميز كتابك عن باقى الكتب ان يتم توجيه هذا الكتاب لنوعية المشاريع الانشائية العادية و عمل ملحق به مجموعة ادخالات و متابعات , اى كتاب تدريب خاص به عدة نماذج حتى يثق المتدرب فى نفسة . و ما انا اعمل فيه الان هو محاولة تجميع اساليب التنفيذ المختلفة و خطواتها الصحيحة حتى يستشف الاستشارى ان الذى يعمل بالتخطيط هو شخص ضليع بجميع اساليب التنفيذ حتى لو لم يكن قام ببعضها بنفسة . لى اكثر من عام لكنى لم اكمل الجزء المدنى فى العمل . اخيرا اشكر سيادتكم و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع .


----------



## hany_kortoba (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
المهندس الفاضل خالد
استفدنا كثيرا منك
جزاك اللة على مجهودك وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك
لكن اين انت من اسئلة المهندسين
ارجو ان تجد الوقت الكاف للرد 
شكرا لك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## م ابو اياد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## z_sofiene (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Baraka allaho fekk Mr Kaled,


----------



## علي منصور (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> اخوانى فى الله
> السلام عليكم
> ابشركم انة ان شاء الله بعد شهرين من الان سوف ابدأ فى تحويل الدورة التى هى بين يدكم الى كتاب شامل وبة الشرح كاملا دون الاستعانة بالمدرب حيث انة بعون الله فى طريقى للوصول الى اتفاق مع احدى دار النشر لطبع الكتاب علما بان الكتاب كما ذكرت سيكون شامل ولايحتاج الى شرح من احد وبالتالى سوف اقوم ببعض التغييرات والاضافات الكبيرة
> فادعو لى بالتوفيق والسرعة فى انهاء الكتاب وطبعة وتوزيعة بالدول العربية
> ...



*وفقكم الله وبارك لكم ونفعكم بعلمكم وعلمكم ما ينفعكم ونفع بكم 
يسر الله لكم امركم وشرح صدركم واعلى قدركم 
وان شاء الله يخرج الكتاب للنور وينتفع به الجميع 

جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس خالد علي الابداع ده
> وجزي ايهاب البراموني خير علي استكمال الهدية (
> *جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم
> و كإضافة بسيطه فقد جمعت لك الملفات فى ملف واحد(فى الرابط المرفق) يشمل الدورة كلها حتى تعم الفائده إن شاء الله
> ...



*جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى 

ارجو تحديث الرابط لانه لايعمل 

وفقنا الله واياكم *​


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع أرجوا من الادارة والمشرفين وضع الرابط الذي يحتوي على الدورة كامله في بداية الموضوع للتيسير على الأعضاء وانتشار الفائدة لأني حملت الدورة ملف ملف وبعدها وجدت الدورة مجمعه
> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
> http://www.4shared.com/document/kvdo...se_for_p6.html



*جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى 
الحمد لله الرابط شغال *​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

_الرجاء اعادة وضع رابط اخر ولكم خالص الشكر. _


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتاز وعلم سينتفع به الألاف من المهندسين جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار كتابك القيم وياحبذا لو معاه فيديو سي دي للشرح وفقك الله واكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمود نظمى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. http://www.4shared.com/document/kvdo...se_for_p6.html


----------



## ADD (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mnmr68 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم فعلا يستحق الشكر و التقدير من جميع اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## aburawan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انشاء الله سنقراءها ونستفاد منها والله يوفقك لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## arch_hamada (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## عدنان درجال (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## hamada_7220 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

لا أعرف ماذا أقول
صفحات الشكر أكثر من صفحات البرنامج
جزاك الله خيرا 
ورزقك الإخلاص وتقبل منك 
وأدخلك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## safys (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة بجد مجهود رائع 
وخصوصا شرحك للقيمة المكتسبة وتبسيطها 
انا مكنتش متخيل انى هفهما .. 
مرة اخرى جزاك الله خيرا وعن كل من استفاد من الموضوع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شهاب الحق (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس خالد
تقبل الله منك صالح عملك ورزقك الاخلاص ويسر الله امرك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس كمال ...
محاضرات رائعة حقا ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ...
*_


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جداااااااااا


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجو المزيد من المشاريع بالتفصيل


----------



## alcager (30 نوفمبر 2010)

من المهندس المدني مصعب مكن سوربا شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## alcager (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجوزك


----------



## eng/waleed (30 نوفمبر 2010)

دائما متميز يابشمهندس وربنا يزيدك من علمة ويوفقك


----------



## yhsjo (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ المهندس كمال سالم
الرجاء التفضل بقبول احر ايات الشكر والعرفان على مجهودك الرائع في شرح وتفصيل وتبسيط الفكره المعمقه للعمل على برنامج البريمافير 
برنامج جد رائع في مجال ادارة المشاريع
ولكن الاروع هو المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته في ايصال المعلومه لكل من كانت عنده استفسارات حول الموضوع
الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك الرائع وارجو من الله لك دوام الصحه والعافيه والرضا في الدنيا والاخره
وفقك الله 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مجدى سليمان (2 ديسمبر 2010)

زادك الله من علمه وحلمه


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف ملييييييييييون شكر لك يا مهندس خااااااااالد جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
وأقول لك اي خدمه تأمر بها نحن موجودين لخدمتك ولك جزييييييييييييل الشكر وللأخوان اصحاب هذا المنتدى


----------



## احمدعلاء (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس خالد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك ويوفقك فى حياتك


----------



## عصام صايغ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس خالد


----------



## محمد محسن الشرقاوى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

باقى الشرح هينذل امتى وشكرا
اللهم اهدنى صراطك المستقيم
اللهم ان اهل فلسطين وغزة الحبيبة


----------



## محمد محسن الشرقاوى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

باقى الشرح هينذل امتى وشكرا
اللهم اهدنى صراطك المستقيم
اللهم انصر اهل فلسطين وغزة الحبيبة


----------



## م محمد كرم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود متميز ومجموعة محترمة من الدروس المفيدة نرجو منك ان تواصل النشاط وان تقوم بتجميع الدروس بترتيب واضح ووجمعها فى ملف واحد ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## saeed hussien (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جعلك الله من الاّمنين من عذابه يوم القيامة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed jumaa (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدوره وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HASP (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين و من والاه

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 اللهم ارحم واغفر لكل من ساهم بانجاز هذا العمل

الهم جازكل من ساهم في نفع المسلمين عنا خيرا واجعله مثبتا فى موازين حسناتهم الى يوم يلقونك

المهندس الفقير إلى رحمة الله تعالى شكري معتوق


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الحبيب


----------



## ام نصر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## almohsinma (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الكرم واضح في ما عرضته وعسى الله ان يحشر مع سيد الكرماء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا انتظر المزيد


----------



## ibrahiem (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورين


----------



## العزابي2002 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## myounes (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كروش المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونحن فى انتظار باقى الملفات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد محمد على (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## بدر.نت (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً
وكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
لعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام 1432هجري


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد خالد كمال ،،،المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ومتى إنشاءالله نقدر نستفيد من الدورة دي انا ببحث على مثل هيك دورات من زمان
انا مشرف مشاريع ولكن نفسي احصل على دورات ذي دي ودورات اتوكاد هتفرق معايا كتير جدا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو عمل إعلام لكل الموجودين وقت بدء الدورة 
ضروري جداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجدا
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتم بخــــــــــــير
1432ه


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مشترك جديد بالملتقى وعايز استفاد من المجال ده واطور نفسي بالعمل ساعدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لو حد يعرف شخص او معهد بالدمام او اي مكان بالمنطقه الشرقية بالمملكة يقدر يقدملي 
إفادة حقيقية مجانا او بمقابل معقول اكون شاكره جداجدجدا


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

وهل في برامج وثائقيه بالفديو ممكن تفدني


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الله اكبر


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## m.v.c (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## كروش المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا مجهود جبار ورائع ومنظم جزاك الله خير . انا مهندس تخطيط وانا اعمل على البريمافيرا 6 منذ سنة واحيانا اواجه مشاكل . هل بامكانى طرحها لحلها هنا . ارجو الرد . وشكرا


----------



## oolloo (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور اخي خالد
[ALIGN=CENTER]




[/ALIGN]
مجهود جبار جزاك الله منا خير الجزاء و يضعه في ميزان حسناتك











[ALIGN=CENTER]



[/ALIGN]


----------



## enghaytham (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وجعله صدقة جارية لك


----------



## m.v.c (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## m.v.c (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:59:​


----------



## hhmhhm7 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## its_britne (10 ديسمبر 2010)

shoukran akhhi l karim really nice from you


----------



## فارس الاقصي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و تقبل منك ان شاء الله


----------



## reyad heakel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك في الدنيا والأخرة بصالح الأعمال
بارك الله فيك وجعلك قدوة للمسلمين


----------



## hhmhhm7 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## oolloo (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهودات طيبة
اللهم يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## najeebali (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## عمروالنجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## kh99lid (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
ربي يوفقك


----------



## محمد فضل الرحمن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

يا أخي لايعمل سوى الملف الأول المقدمة وغيره لا يعمل أيش القصة؟؟


----------



## a_elshekh (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## هند المصريه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع واخنا فى انتظار الباقى


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## gomaa (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيف العراقي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rodwanq (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مستر مان (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا وعنك ألف خير 

تسلم أوخوي العزيز


----------



## علي انور حماد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
انا بجاجه الى لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا البرنامج وتعلم الدورة كاملا ...... وشكرا


----------



## احمد مراوة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك ومشكور جدا على الاهتمام


----------



## ربيع عزت (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبانتظار التتمة


----------



## ayssar (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
هذه هي الصدقة الجارية بمفهومها الصحيح 
فكل من سينتفع بما قدمته اخي خالد ..سيكون لك منه ثواب باذن الله

بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم اكتب له هذا العمل عندك " علم ينتفع به " دائم الحسنات حتي يوم العرض عليك
اللهم زده علما وعملا وانفع به الناس 
الله يجزيك كل خير عن كل ما قدمته وتقدمه لمنفعة الناس​


----------



## Arab Al Masri (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هل ما زال من الممكن فتح هذا الملف؟؟؟


----------



## بشورا (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتقدم بالشكر الي كل من ساهم واخلص في ايفادتنا بهذه الدورةالقيمة واتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## بشورا (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء ايفادتنا بالسوفت وير الخاص بادارة المشاريع الهندسية مع بعض الشروح الخاصة به 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راضيه (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد المساعدة في دورة تدريبة في برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## safys (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهندسة راضيه*



راضيه قال:


> اريد المساعدة في دورة تدريبة في برنامج البريمافيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاخت راضيه 
تسألى عن دورة تدريبية فى البرامافيرا 
اولا انت منين فى مصر علشان ادلك على مكان فى المنطقة ال انت فيها


----------



## immortalkld (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Engineer / Eqramy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور وعايزين باقي الدورة جزاك الله خير


----------



## Engineer / Eqramy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## alaa.m (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزيت عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamedhasoun (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك لك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سالم علي المفتي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ونحن بحاجة الى هذه الدورة فعلا


----------



## abuhmmada (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود و مشاركه اكثر من ممتازه و تكاد تكون رائعه و مفيده جدا جدا جدا 
ربنا يكرمك على قد ما افدت الناس ديه كلها
لابد من التثبيت من قبل الاداره
و الله الموفق


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank U


----------



## fayezabu (31 ديسمبر 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooor


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## deyaa55 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## saadson (2 يناير 2011)

بصراحة حضرتك اوجزت وانجزت
ربنا يبارك لك فى وقتك وعملك
وترتقي العلا دائما
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## topofthetop (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك يا اخي على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
وبارك الله في كل من يقوم بنشر المعلومات القيمة التي تفيد الاخرين


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الدورة
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

مجهود أكثر من رائع أخي الكريم 
أدعو الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
ولكن إذا سمحت أن توضح لي عن الفرق بين البريمافيرا والMS projcet ، وأيهما أصعب؟ وأيهما مستخدم في العمل أكثر من الآخر؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Pal.Ind.Eng (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك من اعماق قلبي خيي المهندس خالد كمال ..
اسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ..
رائع جدا ...واريد ان استأذنك بان ازود زملائي بالدفعه بهذه الدوره ... 
ومشكور سلفا وعلى كل جهدك الف شكرا ....


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (6 يناير 2011)

المهندس / خالد كمال
تحيه طيبه وبعد
أوجه لحضراتكم جزيل الشكر والاعجاب
جزاك الله الخير الكثير
أرجو عند الانتهاء من صيغه هذه الدوره فى كتاب أن يتم التنويه عن ذلك
لك منى الشكر السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## BMW_LOVE (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير و عاشت ايدك


----------



## ahmedafatah (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (8 يناير 2011)

*شكر وتوضيح*

الاخوة الزملاء
لا اجد ما قولة امام كلماتكم الجميلة سوى ان ادعو الله ان يكون العمل خالص لوجة سبحانة وتعالى وان ينفع اخوانى 
هذا واقول للاخوة الى بيسألو الاذن ان الموضوع طبعا قابل للنشر يعنى اى احد عايز يعطية لاى احد اخر لا مانع طبعا وجزاة الله خير 
وعلى فكرة موضوع الكتاب للاسف تقريبا الغى لاسباب معينة 
وللاخوة الى عندهم استفسارات اسألهم العذر فى عدم الرد وذالك لانى ويعلم الله مشغول جدا جدا واسف جدا لهم وان شاء الله موجود بالمنتدى من فيهم البركة ليجيبوا افضل الاجابات وجزاهم الله خيرا 
تحياتى اخوانى وزملائى
خالد سالم


----------



## Sameh Shaaban (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفقشان (8 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزيت خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_frg (9 يناير 2011)

اقول لك يا خالد
سترحل عن الدنيا 
وسنرحل نحن ايضا 
ولكى سيبقى عملك هذا باق
وسيبقى اجره كصدقة جاريه لك لانه علم ينتفع به
اللهم أسالك ان تجزى المهندس خالد خير الجزاء يا كريم
اللهم اميين


----------



## 1qaz (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في كل مجتهد وربنا يزيدكم


----------



## nawawy (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ......


----------



## azizmech (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي الدورة الرائعة .. جاري المتابعة الدقيقة


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (11 يناير 2011)

*زملائى واخوانى الدورة موجودة كاملة*

زملائى واخوانى 
تأتى لى رسائل عديدة لزملاء يرغبون بنسخة كاملة من الدورة 
اؤكد لهم ان الدورة كاملة موجودة بالمنتدى ولكم بشكل متقطع لعدم قدرتى على رفع الملف بشكل كامل علية يمكن اخذة الدروس واحد تلو الاخر 
واتمنى من احد الاخوة وجزاة الله خير تجميع الدورة فى ملف واحد ورفعة باحد المواقع والاشارة الية ان سمح وقتة حتى لا نضيع وقت اخواننا فى البحث والتجميع وجزى الجميع ان شاء الله خيرا 
تحياتى


----------



## WhitePanther (12 يناير 2011)

شكر ا على المجهود الجبار 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## plan-Enas (12 يناير 2011)

ارجو منك انك تكمل جميلك علينا وتنزل باقي الملفات وبالذات موضوع الموارد وكيفيه نقل الملفات من بريمافيرا 3 الي 6 والعكس جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك وعمل متقبل ان شاء الله 
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## محمد قاسم الصبري (12 يناير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## abonaif007 (12 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه 

الله يجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## abonaif007 (12 يناير 2011)

*مشكور جدا مجهود جبار ورائع ومنظم جزاك الله خير*


----------



## قطاوي (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## عمر الامارات (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع و ان شاء يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hiall_20 (15 يناير 2011)

اقول لك يا خالد
سترحل عن الدنيا 
وسنرحل نحن ايضا 
ولكى سيبقى عملك هذا باق
وسيبقى اجره كصدقة جاريه لك لانه علم ينتفع به
اللهم أسالك ان تجزى المهندس خالد خير الجزاء يا كريم
اللهم اميين


----------



## المهندس82 (16 يناير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك 

حماك الله​


----------



## الجصاني1974 (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك لعمل الخير دائما وشكرا عاى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا شعرنا والله بإخوة الاسلام
وخصوصا داخل منهج الدورة انت اشرت ان نيتك ان يعود هذا العمل على اخوتك المهندسين المسلمين بالنفع

ماذا عساى ان اقول اكثر مما قيل
ولكن اقول اسأل الله ان يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب

امين

جزاكم الله خيرا واسأل الله ان تجد هذا العمل فى موازين حسناتك فى يوم يشيب فيه الولدان


----------



## صمت العراق الحزين (19 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yas-2022 (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yas-2022 (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## جمال طه محمد شهاب (20 يناير 2011)

تحياتى لك وفى انتظار المزيد وفقكك الله الى مافيه الخير للعباد


----------



## kh1351977 (22 يناير 2011)

تحياتى لك وفى انتظار المزيد وفقكك الله الى مافيه الخير للعباد


----------



## خالدعباس موسى (22 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Hany salem (23 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## morsi bay (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا وجعل الله ذلك العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## BASSAMSA (25 يناير 2011)

جهد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

​


----------



## عبد الحميد ناصف (26 يناير 2011)

tankyou


----------



## عبد الحميد ناصف (26 يناير 2011)

اريد شرح primavera مفصل


----------



## عبد الحميد ناصف (26 يناير 2011)

الاجابة علي backupاعتقد ان المشكلة عند الرابط SQL


----------



## عبد الحميد ناصف (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاعضاء الكرام 
احببت ان اقدم لكم هذا الكتاب الرائع والنادر في شرح برنامج بريمافيرا 6 ويحتوي على شرح ممتاز وسهل بالعربي وموضح بالصور..

اترككم مع الكتاب

( دليل العمل على برنامج بريمافيرا 6

إعداد المهندس حنا بللوز

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم ولا تنسونا من دعائكم..

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/10642055...abic_book.html


----------



## gadag (26 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود وجاري الدراسه والف شكرا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramy1980 (27 يناير 2011)

*شكر غير كاف*



خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا
> ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين علية
> ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا
> اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا
> اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....
والله إنى لأعجز عن تقديم الشكر الواجب لمجهوداتك أخى الكريم, ولكن عسى دعوة منى لك بظهر الغيب أن تكون خير جزاء لك فى الدنيا والآخرة.
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يهدينا وإياكم لما فيه الخير والصواب.


----------



## everywhere (1 فبراير 2011)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر
جعلها الله صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sayed anwar (2 فبراير 2011)

مجهود ممتاز وقد افادنى كثيرا الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## حائل نت (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## rdobeidat (2 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا" لك يا مهندس خالد على المجهود الممتاز والف شكر على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفقك ويكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## معتزابراهيم (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Alsheikhly (6 فبراير 2011)

*الله يبارك بهالشباب الطيبة و المثقفة ... تحياتي لكل شخص بيكم ... أخوكم . م. احمد الشيخلي ... عراقي مقيم في الامارات - مهندس كهرباء بناء*


----------



## مهندس محمد طلحة (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى حمامو (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى حمامو (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## alkamel (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الكورسات التاليه :
Course 106-p – advanced features and functionality
course 106-r – advanced resource management
لكم كل الشكر والدعاء


----------



## مسعود القبلاوى (8 فبراير 2011)

أخى محمد.....والله لايسعنى الا أن أتقدم لك بكل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام على هدا الجهد الرائع والمفيد ..أسال الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وأن يوفقك مع دوام الصحة والعافيــة.
مع كل الشكر والتقدير للمشرفين على الموقع


----------



## ربيعيات (11 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك حبيبى برجاء وضع كيفية التعامل مع البرنامج والفصول الاولى


----------



## saidelsayedab (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## mohaead83 (14 فبراير 2011)

بالرك الله فيك أخي خالد


----------



## فيصل_الخبر_22 (15 فبراير 2011)

الله يوفقك ويرزقك بالذرية الصالحة اللتي تقر عينك 
انا اخوك علي من السعودية


----------



## a7med_ms (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
ومشكور شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك هذا
وبالتوفيق دائما وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وعلم ينتفع به وياتى عليك شهيدا يوم القيامة
بارك الله لك ووفقك فى كتاب


----------



## adnan19813 (15 فبراير 2011)

والله يا اخي انا جدا جدا جدا ممنون منك واشكرك جدا


----------



## تخطيطكو (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير موضوع جميل !!


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (16 فبراير 2011)

إخواني المهندسين الكرام 
شو يعني برامافيرا أول مرة أسمع فيه هدا البرنامج 
هل هو سهل ؟
هل هو ضروري في الهندسه أم برنامج ms project يغني عنه ؟
أنا مهندسه معماريه هل هو ضروري في عملي كمهندسه كوني اعمل حساب كميات وعقود ومواصفات؟

لكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم الجبارة والجميله


----------



## humfa (17 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## humfa (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك الاخ خالد كمال
ارجوا المساعده في مشكله وقعت بها عند تطبيق المثال على جهازي
حيث انني بعد كتابه الانشطه الخاصه بالفللا 1 داخل WBS وبعد اغلاق البرنامج ومن ثم اعادة فتحه مره اخرى لم اجد الانشطه داخل WBS ولااعرف السبب في ذلك علما ان البرنامج يخبرني بان هذا WBS وهو الفللا 1 (بعد اعاده الكره مره اخرى وحذفه ثم اعاده كتابتها مره اخرى) يحتوي على الانشطه التي قمت بتكوينها ولكنها لاتظهر على النافذه.
ارجوا المساعده في هذه المشكله حيث انني توقفت عن تطبيق المثال على جهازي لهذا السبب.
كيف يمكن حفظ الملف الذي تم انشاءه حيث لاتوجد icon save 
وشكرا


----------



## imanchister (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا على هذا الشرح الوافى هذا البرنامج ولك كل التقدير الاحترام يا م/ خالد 
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## عمار امين (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
:75::75::75:


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## safa aldin (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مجاهد عمر (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكورييييييييين


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
اللهم أجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## seesehs (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و أثابك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## fouadsoleman (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخ خالد على هذا الجهد الرائع ....تقبل تحياتي الحارة


----------



## mostafa elkadi (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الثواب ....بجد مجهود جبار....ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قاسم احمد سلمان (1 مارس 2011)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

*​


----------



## احمد حسن علام (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## مازن المبارك (7 مارس 2011)

شكر الله لك هذا المجهود


----------



## oshana (8 مارس 2011)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجزيك عني و عن كل مستفيد ألف ألف خير يا أخ خالد إنه لعطاء سخي


----------



## م_احمد صقر (8 مارس 2011)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر*



خالد كمال قال:


> اليكم اخوانى هذة الدورة باللغة العربية شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع خطوة خطوة
> وهذا اول ملف منها من اصل 53 ملف



شكرا لك و التمس منك ارسال ملف مفصل عن الموارد و كيفية ادخالها و استخلاص النتائج


----------



## العبقرية (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## mfbabili (12 مارس 2011)

ما في شي


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## reda fouda (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## متميز100 (18 مارس 2011)

الحمدلله على الجهود المبذولة وشكرا لكم


----------



## ramielsisi (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## فتحي العبيدي (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي موضوع جيد ودورة جيدة


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

رهيب


----------



## lateef (21 مارس 2011)

هذا مجهود المحسن الى امته واخوانه المساكين الذين طال انتظارهم لمثل هذا العمل الجميل الراقي المبدع 

الله اسأل ان يجعله في موازين اعمالكم ويجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء 

وششششششششششششششششكرااا


----------



## مهندس اون لاين (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير بعدد أوراق هذه الموسوعه يا باشمهندس ...أتمنى لك النجاح المستمر


----------



## الكرك (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك


----------



## tallrami (25 مارس 2011)

انت انسان محترم و مجهودك اكثر بكثير من ان يوصف بكلمة رائع ... الله يوفقك


----------



## ميـــدو كريـــم (25 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (26 مارس 2011)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
واسكنك الله في الفردوس الاعلي 
​*


----------



## hamdytaha (26 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيل وربنا يباركلك فى علمك*


----------



## fzammar (28 مارس 2011)

جازاك الله بالخير على أعمالك


----------



## وائل الدمرداش (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا للافاده


----------



## الفهداوي (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نهر النيل (30 مارس 2011)

*بريمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لكم على المجهود الكبير 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (30 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على شكركم البلاغى الجميل*

الاخوة الزملاء الذين يرسلون لى الشكر على هيئة كلمات بلاغية بديعة لا يسعنى الا ان اشكرهم على هذا الإطراء الجميل وادعو الله ان يقدرنى على اعطاء المزيد 
تحياتى للجميع 
اخوكم . خالد سالم


----------



## kokowawa60 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الطريقة التى اتبعتها اخى الكريم فى الشرح وهى استخدام مثال عملى هى الافضل على الاطلاق
لقد تابعت شروحات كثيرة منها فيديو ومنها كتب ولكن اسلوب شرحك هو الوحيد الذى استفدت منه
جعل الله هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك

اخوكم م. ايهاب


----------



## abu mohd (30 مارس 2011)

أريد رسائل ماجستير أو دكتوراه عن التحلية و الأثار البيئية لها بالغة النجليزية لو سمحتم يرجى المساعدةز وشكرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك 
تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## asiaghost (3 أبريل 2011)

أسأل الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية وان يجعل الله هذا العمل الرائع بل اكثر من الرائع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hiwaituoy (4 أبريل 2011)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و جاري تنزيل الملفات


----------



## علي العاني (4 أبريل 2011)

thank you allot


----------



## nakib12 (4 أبريل 2011)

alot of thanks for your effort 
best regards


----------



## Al-Fox (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## mirovic (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Murad2009 (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اللهم جازي عنا اخونا المهندس خالد سالم خير الجزاء وبارك له في ماله وزوجه واولاده وافتح عليه بركاتك انك نعم المولى ونعم المجيب. اخوك المهندس مراد الزيدي


----------



## السيد زرد (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا م خالد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك صدقه جاريه


----------



## boushy (8 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا خالد*


----------



## khalid goher (9 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر لك والله يوفقك*​


----------



## almass (10 أبريل 2011)

*جاري تحميل الملفات والاطلاع ------بارك الله فيك*


----------



## اسامة النمكي (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بجد ملفات اكتر من رائعة 
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## magnoooo (11 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم الراضي (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الراجية الجنة بغير (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للموضوع المهم جدا لكن الملف لا يفتح


----------



## asdmagdy (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
_هذا مجهود غير مسبوق اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وتاكد ان كل مهندس يتعلم من كتابك فانت استاذه _


----------



## ايمن نور (14 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة انا لا أملك الا ان اقول اللهم اغفر لاخي خالد كمال ووفقه وارزقه رزقا واسعا طيبا ووفقه الى كل خير وارزقه ذرية طيبة صالحة . أللهم امين , مشكوور اخي ما قصرت فعلا راائع


----------



## hhmhhm7 (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين كلكم يا اخوانى ونرجو المزيد من المستويات فى هذه الدورة ووفقكم الله الى خير العمل


----------



## الطيار الاول (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## جــامح (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل في موازيين حسناتك


----------



## المصرى جمال (19 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندسين


----------



## الغد الواعد (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 000 وفي إنتظار الباقي على المدى القريب بإذن الله


----------



## علي محمد الزيدي (21 أبريل 2011)

الاستاذ خالد المحترم
شكرا جزيلا لهذه الدورة القيمة في مجالة ادارة المشاريع


----------



## usama2222sn (22 أبريل 2011)

جيد جدا ............. ولكن ...................................................................

...................................................................................................
.................طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال الموضوووووووووووووع .............


----------



## usama2222sn (22 أبريل 2011)

نأمل فى دورة كاملة للاتوكاد 2012 ولكن بملف واحد وليس على دفعات


لسهولة التحميل ولعدم ضياع الوقت .......................................



على كل حال مشكوووووووووووووووورين :75: :20:


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر 
وبارك الله فيك 
على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## شثشث (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خير وبارك لك ورزقك العلم النافع وزادك ادراكا وفهما وبارك في والديك واولادك
واتمني من الله وادعوه ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وان يزقك بكل حرف فيه حسنات ويضاعفها لك


----------



## Eng_HaMaDa011 (25 أبريل 2011)

للامام دائما


----------



## عادل الفيصل (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وفقك الله


----------



## عصااام المطري (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## badral (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دعبس للمقاولات (27 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم يا جماعة انا بحب الهندسة المدنية وعند والدى مكتب مقاولات وانا ريد اكون فى هذا المجال بشكل اكاديمى فالخبرة وحدها لا تكفى....وانا معاية بكالوريوس خدمة اجتما عية...اريد ان تدلونى كيف احصل على العلم والشهادات فى الهندسة المدنية....ان كانت دورات او غير ذلك............وجزاكم اللة عنى خيرا*​


----------



## eng: issa (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م وضاح (30 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (9 مايو 2011)

الأخ المحترم خالد أصررت أن أكتب تعليق جديد بعد تصفح الكتاب سريعاً فالكلمات لن توفيك حقك و لكن ندعو الله أن يجازيك عن مساهمتك هذه خير الجزاء و يبارك لك و عليك في إنتظار كتابك الرائع بإذن الله و أرجو منك أن يتضمن شرحاً تفصيلياً و وافياً لل s -curve , cash flow كما أرجو أن يتضمن الشرح المفصل لطريقة عملية و فعلية لإيجاد القيمة المضافة earned value جزيت خيراً


----------



## خالد نحمده (9 مايو 2011)

جزال الله خير


----------



## eng_ali1666 (9 مايو 2011)

thank you brother for nice subject


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (14 مايو 2011)

فين الملف يا اخوه


----------



## صمت العراق الحزين (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elnoubi (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (18 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس وجزاك الله كل خير مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## king4everm (22 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير على ما فعلت


----------



## sayedahmed330 (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil_Planner (24 مايو 2011)

realy ,,thank you eng- khaled


----------



## M17 (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aymanzeweal (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## qazi12 (29 مايو 2011)

gazak allah kheer w wada3o fo mizan hasanatek


----------



## ahmed_engineeer79 (30 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر على هذا العمل


----------



## يوسف الغزالى (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المجهود الرائع


----------



## aly yousef (31 مايو 2011)

v. gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ashlonac (2 يونيو 2011)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم يسر له امره واشرح له صدره لينفع بعلمه اخوته


----------



## warriercivil (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا اخى على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## Hany salem (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء :75:
هذه هي الصدقة الجارية بمفهومها الصحيح :20:
فكل من سينتفع بما قدمته اخي خالد ..سيكون لك منه ثواب باذن الله

بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## engosaamaa (7 يونيو 2011)

يارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبالله عليك لاتتأخر بباقي الأجزاء


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود و زادك الله علما


----------



## maiame_honey (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور لأني محتاجاهو كتيييييييير


----------



## vaseline (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا الفاضل وجعل الله مجهودك المشهود عليه في ميزان حسناتك باذنه عز وجل ووفقك في جميع أعمالك ورزقك الجنة انه سميع بصير
م.محمد


----------



## aburashid (11 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ياباش وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ام طه التميمي (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم.... ارجو المساعدة .... لست من طلاب الهندسة ولكني بحاجة لهذاالبرنامج لدراسته قد حملته ولكن لم استطع فتحه ولجهلي بالموضوع ارجو المساعدة مع العلم ان جهازي يحمل ويندوز اكس بي ... وكذلك قد حملت ملفان للدروس للمهندس خالد كمال وقد تبين لي انها مهمة فهل من يدلني على جميع الروابط كلها بصفحة واحدة .. 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير .. 
تقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## sharkfish77 (11 يونيو 2011)

جزيت خيراً وكفيت شراً وذادك الله علماً ونفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين وكل أهل الأرض أجمعين


----------



## عاشق أبواب الخير (12 يونيو 2011)

*وسيلة لتحصيل المذاكرة في إدارة المشاريع*

أتطلع الحصول على شهادة pmp في إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية ونزلت من الانترنت كتاب pmbok الطبعة الرابعة وبدأت أدرس فيه ولكن القراءة السردية قد لا تكفي فهل من طريق أفضل تقوي معلوماتي أو تمارين مفيدة ؟


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد*


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 يونيو 2011)

اسال الله تعالى ان يجعله في صحائف اعمالك وموازين حسناتك ويدخر لك اجره ليوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## mnussair (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 

مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eldabaawy (18 يونيو 2011)

لاأجد كلمات تعبر عن شكرى وامتنانى على هذا المجهود الرائع
بارك الله لك ووفقك لما فيه الخيرلك وللمسلمين


----------



## aahhmmeeddbb2 (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يونيو 2011)

thanks for this effort


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعل هذه الدورة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. هشام عباس (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مجهود مقدر من الكل وخاصة للمهندس خالد
وجزاكم الله الف مليون خير


----------



## اسلمي يامصر (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي العطاء والهمة
فطوبي له والشوق يبعث همه وزند الاسي يهتاج في القلب مشعلا
اله اكبر امة محمد
طلع الصباح اطفا القنديلا
واسلمي يامصر


----------



## shartooh (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكان لك علما ينتفع به ونورا يوم نحشر على صعيد واحد


----------



## nawaf maher (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## سنيين (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخى الكريم جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## معمر السمومي (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## بنت الخليل (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## بثينة 1984 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.محمد سليم (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## Al-Asseel (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكووور يا اخي وياريت تنشر جميع الاجزاء مرة واحدة ليتم الاستفادة منها كلها


----------



## م وضاح (2 يوليو 2011)

اثابك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## هندسه علي (2 يوليو 2011)

dsgl,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (3 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالي*


----------



## fahdabdllah (4 يوليو 2011)

افادكم الله اريد كيفية التوقيع على صفحة layout فى برنامج الاونوكاد وتثبيت الرسم عليها


----------



## محمودحنفي (6 يوليو 2011)

ان شاء الله وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## wshrr (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد


----------



## واسيني المشرف (11 يوليو 2011)

اللهم أحفظه بحفظك ياكريم .... شكرا كتير المهندس خالد وكدا تكون حليت لي مشكلة كبيرة جدا ولك من الفرح كما تشتهي


----------



## BLACKEAGL (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ثائر بشار (12 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز المهندس خالد كمال :
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .... اقدم لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود الرائع و العمل المميز الذي قدمته لنا في موضوع استخدام برنامج الــــ (Primavera 6 ) و اسأل الله العزيز الحكيم ان يَمُن عليك بالتوفيق في حياتك و يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك انه على كل شيء قدير و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على خير خلق الله الرسول الامجد ابي القاسم محمد و على آله الاخيار المنتجبين الابرار....


----------



## abdtwj (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير فيما افدتنا وارجوا ان يصلني بقية الملفات 
واكون شاكرا لك اذا ارسلت الى اميلي [email protected]


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا *على هذا المجهود الرائع و العمل المميز الذي قدمته لكن ممكن جواب على السؤال التالي
انا اعمل على البرنامج واعمل wbs وال activities ولكن عند غلق البرنامج وفتحه مرة اخرى اجد البعض من العمل السابق غير موجود ممكن بيان كيفية حفظ العمل قبل ال غلق مع الشكر .
*


----------



## عبد الرحمن الحسينى (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## tallrami (14 يوليو 2011)

عمل اكتر من رائع


----------



## ASHAB (14 يوليو 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن شكركم


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م_مصطفى راضى (16 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا ولكن اين باقى الملفات ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

:77:


خالد كمال قال:


> اليكم اخوانى هذة الدورة باللغة العربية شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع خطوة خطوة
> وهذا اول ملف منها من اصل 53 ملف


----------



## ragab selim (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا علي مجهودكم الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوبكر ابوكب (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد محسن محمد حسن (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لما تقدموه من خدمات جليلة للمهندسين العرب


----------



## merohussein (25 يوليو 2011)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## merohussein (25 يوليو 2011)

أخي الفاضل م/خالد
جزاءك اللة عنا خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 
(( علما ينتفع بة))


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاءك اللة عنا خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moaking (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك 
وتسلم ايدك انا استفدت جدا


----------



## toparc (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.موسى عبدالمنعم (29 يوليو 2011)

الله يكرمك يا مهندسنا ... وأورثك الله الجنة


----------



## adeb11 (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لحهودك الطيبة وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## loved_boy (30 يوليو 2011)

لا أجد كلامات كافية للشكر 
ولكن ادعو الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و عن جميع المهندسين


----------



## osama waheed (30 يوليو 2011)

روح يا شيخ الله يكرمك ويكتر من امثالك واسال الله العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abo fatmh (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحياتى ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووور


----------



## gota2025 (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله في جهدكم الجبار ومزيد من العطاء 
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## رافد صبيح (9 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز*
لكن انا اواجه مشكلة 
عند اكمالي للمشروع في بريفيرا6 يكون حالات الانشطة حرجة وSchedule complete لاتحسب للمشروع كوله
وtotal float لاتحسب او تضهر بالماينص


----------



## boushy (9 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور
 مشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
 مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور*


----------



## eng_mayada (11 أغسطس 2011)

راااائع رااائع رااائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و كتبها صدقة جارية لك و لكل من تحب تجني ثمارها في الدنيا و الآخرة آآآمين


----------



## عماد الحلفي (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
:87: :87: :87: 
اتمنى ان لا اكون متاخر بالسؤال واني ساحصل على اجابة من اصحاب الجهود الكبيرة اصحاب هذا المشروع
س / عندما افتح قائمة admin / users ثم اغلقها بدون ايييييييييي تعديل يعترض البرنامج برسالة تقول 
information: prooject management - total named users exceed lisenced maximum users. 
ولا توجد سوى ok التي تعيدني الى نفس المربع اي مربع users ولا يمكن ان انتقل لاي مكان
ما العمللللللللللللللل :18: ؟؟؟؟؟ دخت :86::86::86:

تحياتي


----------



## عماد الحلفي (12 أغسطس 2011)

وجدت الحل للمشكلة في فديو للمهندس احمد الشافعي على اليوتيوب اسمه : 
Error Msg. For Users In Primavera P6 ‏ 
شكرا للمهندس احمد وجزاه الله خير الجزاء 

بالمناسبة الحل هو انك ستجد عمودين تحت ال lisencing عنوانهما nameduser و concurrent user فما عليك الا عدم تاشير (الغاء تاشير) كل الحقول الموجودة في قائمة الnamed user وتاشير الاولى فقط في concurrent user وتعيشون وتسلمون 

ملاحظة: التنويه يظهر لك عند تشغيل البرنامج بعد تسجيل الباسوورد ايضا اذا كانت لديك هذه النشكلة

شكرا لكم


----------



## ENG.B--E--B--O (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## عسل النحل99 (15 أغسطس 2011)

منتدى رائع ومتميز بمضامينه و باعضاءه استفدت كثيرا من تجارب الاخرين واراءهم احببت ان افيد كما استفدت لقول الرسول عليه الصلاه و السلام "لايؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه مايحب لنفسه" بمااننى خبيرة فى عالم الربح من الانترنت من تجاربى الشخصيه لاحظت ان نسبة كبيرة من الغرب يستفيدو من الانترنت ماديا اكثر من العرب ونحن نعانى من البطالة و الفقر وابواب الرزق امامنا ادا كنت مبتدئ او غير مصدق للفكرة اساسا انشاء الله ستغير فكرتك او كنت تعرف المجال سوف تجد معلومات كثيرة تفيدك والله شاهد على كلامى 
http://adf.ly/2LyjA


----------



## القرار الاخير (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزى الله خيرا كل من عاون في هذا الموضوع القيم سواء بالمعلومة أو بالسؤال أو الإجابة أو التوضيح
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا.
وكل عام وأنتم بخير ،،،،


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (17 أغسطس 2011)

رافد صبيح قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز*
> لكن انا اواجه مشكلة
> عند اكمالي للمشروع في بريفيرا6 يكون حالات الانشطة حرجة وschedule complete لاتحسب للمشروع كوله
> وtotal float لاتحسب او تضهر بالماينص



اكيد انت حددت تاريخ نهاية المشروع وبعدين طبقا للبرنامج تخطيت هذا التاريخ


----------



## abdulla_jameel (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا شكرا شكرا الك


----------



## adeb11 (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمود ابو الحسن (30 أغسطس 2011)

اخى خالد بارك الله فيك ونفع الامة بعلمك كما نفعت كثيرا من الزملاء وندعوا الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رامي رومي (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## muezahmed (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس خالد ونفعك الله بعلمك


----------



## tamerdawood (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## هشامحسن (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ............. خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## mafathy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوور والله جهد رائع


----------



## mafathy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك جهد مميز


----------



## على الله توكلى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## duff (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و نفعنا و اياكم بهذا العلم و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bad_ayman (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وحيد أمين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا
> ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين علية
> ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا
> اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا
> اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم


 
جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم أخي وعزيزي الأستاذ خالد.


----------



## hanee600 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..وشكرا لكم ..


----------



## العربي84 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً إنشاء الله


----------



## خليل عناية (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت فراديس الجنان أيها المفضال على هذا الشرح الكافي الوافي
ثق تماما أن معروفك لن يضيع دنيا وآخرة 
وفقك الله دوما وإلى الأمام


----------



## robalabib (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hanaa_5 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لك الف شكر فقد استفدت منها كثيرا جدا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد عبدالله نجم (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وأدخلك الجنة برحمته


----------



## المهندس النجدي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

موفق .. وجعلها الله بموازين حسناتك


----------



## المهندس النجدي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ا


----------



## المهندس النجدي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم أجعلها صدقة جارية له إلى يوم لقائك
وبارك له في ماله وولده يا رب العالمين


----------



## abdou (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نشكرك على المجهود


----------



## Khaled ابوجني (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد ان اعرف ماهو برنامج بريمافيرا ومفائدته وشكرا


----------



## Khaled ابوجني (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد ان اعرف هل الافضل أخد كورسات في الادارة او اخدmba


----------



## أبو مجاهد أبوجراد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
من زمان يا استاذ جيت النا


----------



## adeb11 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير باش مهندس خالد وتقبلي تحياتي


----------



## adeb11 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد تقديم الشكرالجزيل للمهندس خالد رغم دخولي متاخرا للموقع وقمت بتحميل الحلقات حلقة ثم بعد الصفحة 24 وجدت احد الاخوة الكرام جمع حلقات المشتوى الاول وهي 26 حلقة جمعها بملف واحد ثم اتى اخ اخر وجمع جميع حلقات الدورة للمستوين الاول والثاني بملف واحد وحجمه حوالي 33 ميغا فجزى الله الجميع كل خير وبارك لهم
هناك اسئلة من بعض الاخوة ولكن لم يجاب عليها وربما استطيع بعض المساعدة 
1- طبعا برنامج البريفيرا هو من اقوى برامج ادارة ومتابعة المشاريع بانواعها سواء الهندسية او غيرها 
2- ياتي بعده برنامح ms project هو طبعا يؤدي نفس الهدف واستخدامه اسهل بكثير لكن لاتوجد فيه كل ميزات البرنامج الاول من حيث التفاصيل ودقة التقارير وتنوعها 
3- انصح كل اخ جديد على هذا العلم ان يتعلم اولا برنامج برميفيرا الاصدار 3 وبعد اتقانه يمكن الانتقال للااصدار 6 وهو الاصدار الارقى لكن الاصعب من حيث التعلم
4- من كان يريد متابعة مشروع بسيط يمكن من خلال برنامح ام اس بروجكت فهو اسهل البرامج من حيث الاستخدام
5- توجد على النت دوروات تعليم البريمفيرا 3 او 6 يمكن للمتقديمن الاستفادة منها ويستفيدوا من خبرات الاخوة المهندسين بتنوع خبراتهم
امامن جاء هنا يسال عن برنامج الاتوكاد او غيره فلافضل له الذهاب الى القسم الاخر من الموقع وفيه الكثيرمن الفوائد
شكرا لادارة هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكرا لكل من ساهم بهذه الدورة 
جزى الله الجميع كل خير


----------



## basil20088 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وين الملفات اخي الكريم


----------



## mooz (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mora00 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

*​


----------



## MITCHO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن التعبير ولكن يمكنني أن اقول لك بارك الله فيك ’والله يرحم والديك ويحفظهما ويعطيهم العافية واصحة ’أمين’


----------



## aletehad (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الطيب عبد الرحمن (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## RSAMMS (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يباركلك يأخى


----------



## eng.ayman.sabri (22 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكرين يا كبييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## the pump (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## شعبان رشوان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

وارجو من ادارة الموقع وضع الرابط المجمع للدورة كامله في الصفحة الاولي لتكون اسهل في التحميل على باقي الاعضاء لاني حملتها ملف ملف


----------



## خالد سعد شلبي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن اين رابط بقية الاجزاء


----------



## أبو خالد المصري (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي خالد كمال وعسى الله أن يجعل عملك هذا سببا في دخولك الجنة من غير حساب ولا عقاب


----------



## fayoud (26 سبتمبر 2011)

baraka allaho fik


----------



## آغاميلاد (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله جهودكم


----------



## صباح المشعل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## mirovic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## اشرف حمود (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و انت نعم الاخ


----------



## أحمد عبدالله نجم (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mmortada (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mmortada (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررر 
وسوف اتابع معكم


----------



## م محمد كرم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*جازاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م محمد كرم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور اخووووووووي


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اخوي خالد كمال وكل الاخوان


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .. منتظرين باقي الدروس


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## assim9976 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزالكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## hhmhhm7 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكننا فى انتظار باقى الدورة والسلام عليكمورحمةالله


----------



## zuhair96 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## a.reham2010 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يكر مك الله والف شكر


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## 1qaz (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mas_808 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رواية (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عن المعلومات 
وشكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## محمد سيد2 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك
مجهود اكثر من رائع مشكووووووووووور اخي والله وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wessam serag (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*لك جزيل الشكر*

شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## hazem abden (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

بارك الله فيكم.ونتمني أن تزودونا بمعلومات أكثر عن &costs&budgets&cost acountلأنها من الأمور الهامه جداومعلوماتنا عنها قاصرة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي حسن اسماعيل (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ىلكم على جهودكم


----------



## وائل المك (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود جبار جزاك الله خيرا 
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## م م حسام (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جهد رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mahmoud1980 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمة شكراً قليله في حقك على هذا الجهد الرائع جداً. فاسئل الله تعالى أن يجزيك الخير الجزيل عن كل شخص يقراء ويستفيد من عملك هذا ... وننتظر منك كل ماهو جديد ومفيد


----------



## علولو (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وان شاء الله يجعل هذا العمل كصدقة جارية لك[/b]


----------



## زيد عفانه (19 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much brother khalid


----------



## abduljalil (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك ونحن في انتظار باقي الملفات باقرب فرصة


----------



## belmed (22 أكتوبر 2011)

Merci frere khaled pour votre effort qui est trÈs considÉrable bravo


----------



## تامر سكورى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا المهندس/ خالد
و وفقك فى طباعة و توزيع الكتاب
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين*​​


----------



## mahmoud abou bakr (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا نرجو باقى الأجزاء


----------



## karawana (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد اكثر من رائع وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
أنت تستحق هذا الكم من الادعية من الزملاء
وهو دافع قوى بأن نحرص جميعا على تقديم ما ينفع الناس


----------



## بحر الرجال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2438638#post2438638#ixzz1cFDknIAD


*السلام عليكم

ما هو معنى نوع النشاط Level of effort و WBS
وكيف يكون تأثيره لان الصراحة جربت Level of effort فاختفى البار فى الرسم ولم ارى تغير فى النشاط
وايضا بالنسبة لل WBS
ومشكورين جدا*​


----------



## nesreen91 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omeraziz25 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمار أخرس (1 نوفمبر 2011)

حلو كتير بس وين بلاقي باقي الملفات


----------



## ghalighali (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا......... وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.....


----------



## fouadsoleman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر للاخ على هذا الابداع


----------



## ماز_ن (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك شكرا*​


----------



## عصام محمد وهبه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

​*جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر حسان (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز \ مهندس خالد

لك كل الشكر والتحية

جعل اللة هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك

ورحم اللة بها والديك فى الدنيا والاخرة


يسلموا ايديك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ابو نواس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير لبجزاء


----------



## mohamedsmh (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس خالد 
برجاء اضافة التدفق النقدى مصروفات و ايرادات 
و عمل ال s curve
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ziadsaif1010 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سما الاسلام (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany khamees (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## Yomran (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. ونفع بك الامة


----------



## tand (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك عنا خير الجزاء ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ المهنـدس خالد، شــــــكرا لك وجــــــزاك الله كــــــل خـيـــــــــــر.....


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شــــــكرا لك وجــــــزاك الله كــــــل خـيـــــــــــر.....


----------



## وليد حسن وليد (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . معذرة على لتأخر الرد . موضوعك الشيق هوا اللى نسانى .


----------



## الوعد المصرى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*​​*موضوع ممتاز, جزاك الله خيرا, وجعلك عملاً صالحاً في ميزان والديك*​​*اللهم اغفر لهم وعافهم واعف عنهم وارحمهم رحمةً تغنيهم عن رحمة من سواك*​*اللهم ارزقهم قبل الموت توبة ومغفرة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة وسعادة*​*اللهم ارزقهم عيشةً هنيةً وميتةً سويةً ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح*​*اللهم أعتقهم من النار..اللهم احسن خاتمتهم وتوفهم وأنت راضٍ عنهم يا رب*​*اللهم و ادخلهم جناتك بلا حساب ولا عذاب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*​


----------



## m7md3shor (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك و بك و فيك وجعلك زخرا للاسلام 
و أكثر ممن يعملون من أجل العلم


----------



## nasserbalkhi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين لتكملة الفائدة ارجو مشاهدة موضوع افكار و ابداعات في البراميفيرا
اخوكم م ناصر البلخي


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا أقول الا كالذي سبقني اليه الأخوة في هذا المنتدى الخير ، فأنت بحق اسم على مسمى ، أعد الله لك من الثواب ما تستحقه واجزل لك العطاء انه جواد كريم .*


----------



## البرنس رامى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم مجهود فوق الرائع نفعنا الله بة واثابكم خيرا علي عملكم


----------



## وسام2 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## موسى جمال (29 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع أرجوا من الادارة والمشرفين وضع الرابط الذي يحتوي على الدورة كامله في بداية الموضوع للتيسير على الأعضاء وانتشار الفائدة لأني حملت الدورة ملف ملف وبعدها وجدت الدورة مجمعه
> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
> http://www.4shared.com/document/kvdo...se_for_p6.html


:73:

وانا كذلك قمت بالتحميل ملف ملف


----------



## meddy24 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا جيد وجيد جدا با ممتاز


----------



## اشرف هندسة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وياريت يكون فيه مشروع عملي مطبق عليه


----------



## osamamarghany (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ولمن يعرف مركز يعطى هذه الدورة فى الزقازيق ارجو اخبارى باسمه وعنوانه


----------



## kin89 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير على هذه الدورة المتميزة 
و اسئل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## akram621 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عبد الناصر (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م مروان (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور يل بش مهندس*​


----------



## المغربى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل الكبير فى ميزان حسنتك انشاء الله ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعة الخير افيدونا عند فتح البرنامج بعد ان احط اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور تظهر لي هذه العباره 
Licensed named users is less than configured Named users.
Please use the Users dialog under the Admin menu in Primavera to correct the problem. Please see readme.txt for more information.
من فضلكم افيدونا منتظر ردكم وخصوصا استاذنا العسال


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعة الخير افيدونا عند فتح البرنامج بعد ان احط اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور تظهر لي هذه العباره 
Licensed named users is less than configured Named users.
Please use the Users dialog under the Admin menu in Primavera to correct the problem. Please see readme.txt for more information.
من فضلكم افيدونا منتظر ردكم وخصوصا استاذنا العسال


----------



## ثقافة (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch:heba (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mhmdmokhtar (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engr.alaa (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ibrahem morsy (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فبك


----------



## hih2 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزيت خيراً أخي الكريم* *مهندس/ خالد*
* 
وفقك الله فى طباعة و توزيع الكتاب
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين​*​



بداية نشكرك شكراً جزيلاً وكنا في انتظار كتابك الذي وعدت بنشره من خلال احدى دور النشر فلعل التأخير يكون للاضافة والتحسين وليس لالغاء المشروع برمته. 

 وقد طلب بعض الزملاء الاضافات التالية للكتاب 


*بارك الله فيكم. ونتمني أن تزودونا بمعلومات أكثر عن &costs&budgets&cost account لأنها من الأمور الهامه جداومعلوماتنا عنها قاصرة ولكم جزيل الشكر*



*أرجو منك أن يتضمن شرحاً تفصيلياً و وافياً لل s -curve , cash flow كما أرجو أن يتضمن الشرح المفصل لطريقة عملية و فعلية لإيجاد القيمة المضافة earned value جزيت خيراً*




*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس خالد *
​* برجاء اضافة التدفق النقدى مصروفات و ايرادات 
و عمل ال s curve
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​



*شكرا لك وياريت يكون فيه مشروع عملي مطبق عليه*​


*ياريت يكون في ملحق بنهاية الكتاب به بعض المشاريع العملية للتدريب
*

​ 

*واسمح لي بتلخيص لاهم ما في الموضوع لعل ان ينتفع به اخرين*

أولاً الدورة مجمعة على الرابط التالي وقد قام بتجميعها الميل مهندس eng_a_h_helal جزاه الله خيراً وربما سبقه زميل اخر فاعتذر له لأني لم اسجل اسمه اثناء تجوالي في الموضوع (78 صفحة) :

http://www.4shared.com/get/KVDoOlh1/Arabic_Ref_course_for_P6.html



ثانياً : المهندس الزميل adeb11 قام بتاريخ 14/9/2011 بتلخيص ما سبقه كالتالي:

*بعد تقديم الشكرالجزيل للمهندس خالد رغم دخولي متاخرا للموقع وقمت بتحميل الحلقات حلقة ثم بعد الصفحة 24 وجدت احد الاخوة الكرام جمع حلقات المستوى الاول وهي 26 حلقة جمعها بملف واحد ثم اتى اخ اخر وجمع جميع حلقات الدورة للمستوين الاول والثاني بملف واحد وحجمه حوالي 33 ميغا فجزى الله الجميع كل خير وبارك لهم
هناك اسئلة من بعض الاخوة ولكن لم يجاب عليها وربما استطيع بعض المساعدة*


* 1- طبعا برنامج البريفيرا هو من اقوى برامج ادارة ومتابعة المشاريع بانواعها سواء الهندسية او غيرها *
* 2- ياتي بعده برنامح ms project هو طبعا يؤدي نفس الهدف واستخدامه اسهل بكثير لكن لاتوجد فيه كل ميزات البرنامج الاول من حيث التفاصيل ودقة التقارير وتنوعها *
* 3- انصح كل اخ جديد على هذا العلم ان يتعلم اولا برنامج برميفيرا الاصدار 3 وبعد اتقانه يمكن الانتقال للااصدار 6 وهو الاصدار الارقى لكن الاصعب من حيث التعلم*
* 4- من كان يريد متابعة مشروع بسيط يمكن من خلال برنامح ام اس بروجكت فهو اسهل البرامج من حيث الاستخدام*
* 5- توجد على النت دوروات تعليم البريمفيرا 3 او 6 يمكن للمتقديمن الاستفادة منها ويستفيدوا من خبرات الاخوة المهندسين بتنوع خبراتهم*
* امامن جاء هنا يسال عن برنامج الاتوكاد او غيره فلافضل له الذهاب الى القسم الاخر من الموقع وفيه الكثيرمن الفوائد*
* شكرا لادارة هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكرا لكل من ساهم بهذه الدورة *​* جزى الله الجميع كل خير


** ثالثاً : بعض المشاكل وحلولها من بعض الزملاء جزاهم الله خيراً

*

*قام الزميل المهندس*عماد الحلفي *جزاه الله خيراً بالرد على الاستفسار الذي طرحه من قبل عن الخطأ **total named users exceed lisenced maximum users. *الذي يظهر عند تشغيل البرنامج كالتالي:

​*وجدت الحل للمشكلة في فيديو للمهندس احمد الشافعي على اليوتيوب اسمه : 
Error Msg. For Users In Primavera P6 ‏ 
شكرا للمهندس احمد وجزاه الله خير الجزاء 

*بالمناسبة الحل هو انك ستجد عمودين تحت ال licensing عنوانهما named user و concurrent user فما عليك الا عدم تاشير (الغاء تاشير) كل الحقول الموجودة في قائمة الnamed user وتاشير الاولى فقط في concurrent user وتعيشون وتسلمون 
​

*انا اعمل على البرنامج واعمل wbs وال activities ولكن عند غلق البرنامج وفتحه مرة اخرى اجد البعض من العمل السابق غير موجود ممكن بيان كيفية حفظ العمل قبل الغلق مع الشكر .*
البريمافيرا يعمل من خلال قاعدة بيانات وقواعد البيانات تقوم بالحفظ الاتوماتيكي لكل ما يكتب فيها فلا تقلق 
اما بالنسبة لعدم وجود بعض العمل السابق فيرجى مراجعة الفلتر من خلال 

View --> Filters --> All Activities​


​ 



* عند اكمالي للمشروع في بريفيرا6 يكون حالات الانشطة حرجة وschedule complete لاتحسب للمشروع كوله** وtotal float لاتحسب او تضهر بالماينص*

*اكيد انت حددت تاريخ نهاية المشروع وبعدين طبقا للبرنامج تخطيت هذا التاريخ*




*وفي النهاية هناك بعض الزملاء الذين طالبوا باستكمال محتويات الدورة وقد رد عليهم م/خالد بالتالي: *
​ 
​*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال 

 
الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا 
 ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين عليه 
 ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا 
 اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا 
 اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم



نسألكم الدعاء للمهندس خالد وجميع من ساهم في هذا العمل بالاسئلة او الاجابات

حفظكم الله
*​


----------



## آغاميلاد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك و في علمك


----------



## asaad kenana (25 ديسمبر 2011)

_*مشكـــــــــــــــور بانتظار البقيه*_


----------



## حسن احمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل الكبير فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-abdorf (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على الجهد المبذول


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ليس هناك ما نقدمه لك أفضل من الدعاء .. اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود العظيم في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## coldflame (4 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## عباس احمد 2012 (6 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## wisamcivil (7 يناير 2012)

*شكر وامتنان*



خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا
> ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين علية
> ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا
> اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا
> اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم


اقدم لك اخي المهندس سالم خالص شكري وتقديري واحترامي لمجهودك العظيم وجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخوك المهندس وسام محمد حسن من العراق


----------



## gadag (7 يناير 2012)

ممكن يكون هناك ملف مجمع لكل الملفات وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## تعزي1 (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## عبدالودود عبدالله (7 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## عبدالودود عبدالله (7 يناير 2012)

خير الناس من نفع الناس

محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## hassan111976 (8 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا قبل الآخرة


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

لا يوفيك الكلام حقك لكننا لا نملك إلا كلمة جزاك الله خيرا من قلب صادق


----------



## maziadh (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ خالد ووفقك لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوور وبارك الله فيك وغفر الله ذنبك


----------



## saadson (14 يناير 2012)

جوزيت خيرا 
وبارك الله فى صحتك
وادخلك فسيح جناته
يارب 
فعلا كلمات الشكر تعجز عما قدمته لنا


----------



## ربيع عزت (14 يناير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kareemkader (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه
الفففففف شكرررررر


----------



## emae2000 (16 يناير 2012)

الاخ الفاضل م/خالد سالم
بعد تحميل ملفات الشرح والاطلاع عليها وجدت انه لابد من الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الشخصي والدعوه لك بجعله في ميزان حسناتك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed atef 23 (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد الحنادة (17 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ويوفقك


----------



## engabdo87 (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## moonmag (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## shamonosy (21 يناير 2012)

جزاكم اله خيرا


----------



## alialassil (22 يناير 2012)

احلى شي عملته مثال للدوره لانه مجرد الشرح ما تتضوح الامور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ريهام توفيق الشيخ (24 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng1989 (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك​


----------



## eng-ibrahim (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا اخي الفاضل....وصدقني مهما قلت ومهما شكرت مش هقدر اديلك حقك....شكرا


----------



## ريهام توفيق الشيخ (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EngKey (28 يناير 2012)

شكراً لجهدك وكرمك
جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## منير (28 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل مع الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## montaser abusin (29 يناير 2012)

*جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي خالد على هذه الدورة الرائعة *
*بارك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه فيك*


----------



## montaser abusin (29 يناير 2012)

تسلم ياباشمهندس ...نحن في انتظار التكملة


----------



## mero9192 (31 يناير 2012)

*جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي خالد على هذه الدورة الرائعة 
بارك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه فيك*​

​


----------



## سيد محمد على (5 فبراير 2012)

م/خالد 
جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-ibrahim (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله اخي كل خير...ملفات رائعة ومفيده ..,احب ان استفسر منك عن الفرق بين planned cost & budget costولك جزيل الشكر...


----------



## m_orouk (11 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هامبوريا (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...و نفع الناس بعلمك.....وجعله في ميزانك


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (15 فبراير 2012)

لقد ارهقت من ياتي بعدك ..بارك الله في مجهودك الجبار واحسن خاتمتك


----------



## Mmervat (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## TAREK M FAHMY (17 فبراير 2012)

دورة جميلة جدا ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالزيادي (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ
ونحن بانتظار البقية


----------



## جعفر عثمان (21 فبراير 2012)

الله يخليك ياباشمهندس ربنا يكرمك الف شكرا لك


----------



## ENG.ASTS (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الإضافة الرائعة التي أحتاج اليها جدا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng_hammam (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahya ahmed (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندش خالد


----------



## وسام الجمال (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد سعيد كويلة (28 فبراير 2012)

أخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وعملا________________وشكرا


----------



## yonsosman (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*

بمثل هذا الشاب ترتقى الامم شكرا لك ودعاء لله ان يحفظ ابنى الغالى واتمنى ان ارى خالد ابنى فى مثل علمك وتواضعك وعطائك وكم كنت اتمنى ان اراه مهندس ولكن اليوم زاد اصراى عندما قرات موضوعك وانا محاسب ولست مهندسا
شكرا يا زويل المستقبل ويا حسن فتحى


----------



## mustafa20099 (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حليم حجازي (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حليم حجازي (1 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## حليم حجازي (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد نبيل على (4 مارس 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار مقدرين مجهودك العظيم


----------



## EN.halema (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن أن يحسب البرنامج تكلفة المشروع ؟
وهل أستخدمه سهل أم معقد ​


----------



## ahmedgaber_11 (6 مارس 2012)

جزلك الله خير


----------



## الفراشة الحائرة (6 مارس 2012)

الله يجازيك خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خال معاذ (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله الف خير واكرمك ووالديك في الدنيا والاخرة
وربنا يوسع ليك في رزقك وعلمك*


----------



## TAWFIKCO (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور خالد باشا
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح وياريت 15 ب 15 وخليك كريم ودائما خالد الذكر


----------



## TAWFIKCO (6 مارس 2012)

تسلم إيدك يا عادل باشا
تفكير مهندسين بجد مع خالص الشكر للمهندس : خالد
تقبلوا خالص تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح والسعادة


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر وبالتوفيق دائما وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فكر جديد (11 مارس 2012)

الشكر ليك على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك ويرزقك الجنه


----------



## rakaybi (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuadalnasseri (13 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mohtaha (22 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (23 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله على نعمة العلم يا امة اقرا
بارك الله لك وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## mohammad saeed (24 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم
ووفقنا الله و اياكم لفعل الخير ونشر العلم


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (25 مارس 2012)

الله يفتح عليك بالعلم النافع الوافر


----------



## محمد النواري (25 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## رياض الخرابشة (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و شكرا على جهودك الطيبة 
وجعلها الله من الاعمال التي ينتفع بها


----------



## قل ربي زدني علما (27 مارس 2012)

جزاءك الله خير ومشكووووا


----------



## alaa_barakat (28 مارس 2012)

​*جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله​*


----------



## جلال غني حسن (30 مارس 2012)

الاخ خالد / الله يعطيك العافية و يزيدك من علمه و إلى الأمام للمزيد و شكراً للجميع ز


----------



## ابوجرير (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودعسل (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *:13:


----------



## iaia2100 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاه الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## ABDLL6 (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود رائع ،،، جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود رائع ،،، جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم*


----------



## nasser kamal (7 أبريل 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (8 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اخوانى وزملائى والاخوة الافاضل المشرفين 
يشغلنى دائما العمل وظروف الحياة عن التواصل باستمرار مع هذا المنتدى المحترم 
ولاحظت من الاخوة بوجود تعليقات شكر وثناء لى والله العظيم ليس تواضعا منى ولكننى اشعر فعلا بالخجل لاننى احس اننى قدمت شى ضئيل جدا امام كلمات الشكر الكبيرة جدا ولذلك أتمنى من الاخوة ان يستفيدو من الدورة مباشرة دون كتابة كلمات ثناء كبيرة *لا استحقها* ويستبدلونها بدعاء من قلبهم *انا بحاجة له * لى ولأهلى وللمسلمين جميعا وخاصا للدول التى تمر بازمات الان .
تحياتى واحترامى 
خالد سالم


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (10 أبريل 2012)

*الأخ المهندس خالد، شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير .....*


----------



## hejab (12 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ... وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و غفر لك و لوالديك


----------



## fars_elhasnaa (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اياد عمر (16 أبريل 2012)

FeasiblityStudy5


----------



## علاء عريان (18 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد 
شكرا جزيلا لكم اخي الكريم خالد على هذا المجهود الكبير و لدي صفحة في موقع الفوردشير فيها كتب هندسية مختلفة وارغب في رفدها بدورتكم القيمة هذه باسمك ارجو التفضل بالموافقة واعلامي وشكرا
*


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفعنا الله بكل خير


----------



## khamis jassim (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك بشمهندس


----------



## عطيه امهدي (24 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك نحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## said_khaled (24 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس خالد على هذا المجهود الجميل
وأتمنى أن أرى خالد إبنى مثلك فى يوم من الأيام


----------



## زكريا ابراهيم (24 أبريل 2012)

جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير والاحترام لك ايها المبدع , حفظك الله ورعاك وبارك لك مجهودك الرائع , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## abatahah (27 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم أخي الأستاذ خالد.

ونحن بإنتظار الكتاب وشراءه في حال صدوره, فأرجو أن تتكرم وتبلغنا متى ما توفر.*​


----------



## السيدمحمدمحمدياقوت (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 مايو 2012)

[جزاكم الله خيرا......... وجعل ذلك العمل في ميزان حسناتك.....


----------



## el_maystroo (1 مايو 2012)

اشكرك بشدة
انا محتاج الكتاب ده جديد
بس أملى الاقى فيه شرح واضح لعمليات cash in cash out


----------



## coam2003 (3 مايو 2012)

*شكرا والله يزيدك من العلم*

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## jehad_15568 (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## fzammar (5 مايو 2012)

متشكر جدا ونكافيك بالخير


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (14 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود وكتبه الله في سجل حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## emad lashin (3 يونيو 2012)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## Basharsholji (4 يونيو 2012)

great efforts and many thanks


----------



## ELAAMRI9 (13 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله عن هذا خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## girl80 (13 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتو انا مش عارفة اسطب البرنامج بيجيلي مسج بتقوللي ان في مشكله في sql 2005 مش عارفة ايه الحل


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (15 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك نحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## توفيق جبار (15 يونيو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...والمتابعة-لمشروع-بسيط-خطوة-خطوة#ixzz1xtKfIDzc

جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## نزار عكو (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا , بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.maher1980 (22 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## هيثم79 (24 يونيو 2012)

مشكور ... بس وين باقي المحاضرات


----------



## madjabr (28 يونيو 2012)

قمة الروعة ، قمة العطاء ، قمة الاخلاص في العمل ...................... اشكرك من كل قلبي وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (28 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير. نحن في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## abrahem_hafage (29 يونيو 2012)

اولا شكرا على المعلومات الهائله جزاك الله كل خير انا عاوز اخد كرس الريمافيرا ومش عارف اخدو فين بس يكون مكان يعلمنى كويس واستفاد منو ياريت تفدنى وشكرا


----------



## abrahem_hafage (29 يونيو 2012)

لو سامحت يابشمهندس خالد انا عاوز اخذ دوره بريمافيرا ومش عارف اخدها فين ممكن حضرتك تقولى على مكان استفيد منو كويس


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عبيد (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا عندى مشكلة فى تسطيب البرنامج 
و هى ان التسطيب يتوقف عند الوصل الى تحميل ملف ال sql
و لا أعرف ما هى المشكله
علما بان نسخة الوندوز هى WIN7
ارجو الافادة


----------



## abrahem_hafage (30 يونيو 2012)

ياجماعه ارجوكو حد يفدنى عاوز اخد كرس بريمافيرا ومش عارف اخدو فين


----------



## سامر العامري (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed reshy (2 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليك اخانا
نسال الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك وعملك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed reshy (2 يوليو 2012)

الله ايخليك اخي المهندس


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ayman5000 (8 يوليو 2012)

*تحية وشكر للمهندس خالد*

السلام عليكم اخي م/ خالد لكم جزيل الشكر ونفع الله بعلمك
عندي سؤال في البريمفيرا 6 عند نقل الملفات من برنامج لاخر بصيغة xer يحدث اختلاف كبير في فترة السماح والازمنه برجاء التكرم واجابتي ضروريا
والله الموفق................


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (8 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع *


----------



## eng amona (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا الك اخ خالد ويا ريت اذا في عندك اسطوانات صوت وصورة لتعليم البريمافيرا تزودنا اياها لانا بامس الحاجة لها


----------



## محب الفردوس (12 يوليو 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لك


----------



## Ihab-b (18 يوليو 2012)

_*والله أنك رجل رائع وانا بدعيلك من قلبي 
ربنا يجعلك الخير في كل خطوة وما تشوف غير الخير في حياتك
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*_


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (22 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ataa sheko (22 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## mezohazoma (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sadek128 (5 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال لو سمحت ...حضرتك كاتب ان الشرح شفهي و ان الملف المطروح مجرد نقاط....فهل حضرتك بتدرس الكورسات دي في سنتر محدد ؟


----------



## آغاميلاد (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الودق (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكر بحجم السمآء


في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## chupchupina (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً


----------



## fattahmine (9 أغسطس 2012)

many thankxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## khaled eldraginy (9 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alhazeen_ha (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير الخضراوي (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو تحميل باقي المستويات


----------



## محمد مم (12 أغسطس 2012)

* جزاكم الله خيرا أخي المهندس خالد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (15 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (2 سبتمبر 2012)

تعجز الكلمات عن الوفاء بحقك ...لذا نرجو من الله عز وجل ان يجازيك عن عملك هذا خير الجزاء :20:


----------



## usamael2000 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Barak Allah Feek


----------



## sylar6000 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks man


----------



## sylar6000 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bassam alsayeg (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز الاستاذ خالد اخوك المهندس المدني بسام الصائغ العراق - بغداد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saeed1 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكى اخى وحزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السلفي355 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## audi3m (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ العزيز م/خالد
ان موضوعك من المواضيع الشامله الوافيه التى لم ار مثلها مطلقا على اى منتدى اخر
لك جزيل الشكر
اللهم بارك له فى عمله هذا و اجزه عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## حازم2010 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك... مشكور مهندس خالد


----------



## معاويه محمد موسي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
:77:


----------



## معاويه محمد موسي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## معاويه محمد موسي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود المقدر والرائع ولك مني كل تحية عطرة*


----------



## جعفر عثمان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

_قدر الله من امثالك يا باشمهندس خالد سالم وان شاء الله يسهلك ويحفظك من كل شر_​


----------



## alnini_eng (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله مليون خير وجعل فضل كل من استفاد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس999999 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور الاخ الفاضل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammad1011 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الدورة الرائعة وان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع منها


----------



## يقظان القيسي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
و بارك الله بك 
تحياتي


----------



## أخريبيش (1 أكتوبر 2012)

،،،،،،،،،،،، أحسنت وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير ،،،،،،،،​


----------



## ahmed583 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*salahahmed583*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- احسنت يا اخى و بورك لك-----------------------------------------------


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الهاد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ان شاء الله لن يضيع الله مجهودك 
وجزالك كل خير


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك 
فين باقى الملفات 52


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (5 أكتوبر 2012)

حقيقى مجهود طيب ..... الله يبارك لك


----------



## م وضاح (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ مهندس خالد جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور على المجهود:56:


----------



## Saleem023 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن مساعدة 
هل به معكم شئ عن القسم (اليمين) الهندسي

ارجو المساعدة
من فضلكم


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يقويك بس وين الباقي ؟ بعد اذنك


----------



## khair1 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

لن استطيع ان اقول اكثر مما قاله الجميع، و لكن ادعو الله ان يستجيب لكل دعواتهم لك و هذا من شيم الكرام


----------



## 25290 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jasmin4 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا الجهد المبذول ووفقكم الله 
وشكر موفور لاسرة المنتدي علي مواضيعها القيمة والمفيدة وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## sultan_nlp (13 أكتوبر 2012)

سلمت يدااااااااااااااااك يا بشمهندس


----------



## nasr921 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Sara Adel M (15 أكتوبر 2012)

خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم اخر درسين بالدورة 25-26 وبهذا اكون انتهيت من توصيلها لسيادتكم وربنا يوفقنى فى تحويلها للكتاب الذى اشرت الية سابقا
> ويعلم الله اننى انزلت هذة الملفات لوجهة الله تعالى أملا ان يجعلة الله لى عمل لا ينقطع لابن ادم علما ينتفع بة رغم بساطة وتواضع علمى الذى لا ادعية ولكن كما قلت أملا فى ذلك وعلية اشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين ارسلو لى شكر ا فهذا الشكر هو كرم منهم اشكرهم علية وبالنسبة للاخوة الذين ارسلو اسئلة او طلب يعلم الله اننى لا املك الوقت ولولا ذلك لسارعت فى محاولة تلبية طلباتهم فورا وعلية اعتذر لهم ولاى اخ يحمل منى اى عتاب سواء بسبب او بدون فكلنا اخوة فى هذا المنتدى (المحترم) وفرصة اعبر عن شكرى للمنتدى والاخوة العظام القائمين علية
> ملاحظة (انا عملت ملف مجمع للدورة ولكن لم استطع تحميلة مرة واحدة ولذلك كنت احمل مجموعة مجموعة ) وعلية نأمل من احد الاخوة الخبراء فى التجميع والتحميل بعمل ذلك للتسيير عى الاخوة وجزاة الله خيرا
> اخيرا تحياتى للجميع وادعوالله ان يزيدنا جميعا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا
> اخوكم مهندس / خالد سالم



جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
يارب كما انه لم يبخل علينا بعلمه ,فأرزقه جنة الفردوس بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## eng_tohame (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم خالد
تحية طيبة وبعد
انا عندي مشكلة هي ان برنامج البرامافيرا لا يكتب عربي مع ان الكمبيوتر يكتب عربي علي word &exel 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mglord193 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hajji81 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمار المنصوري (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاااك الله خير


----------



## محمد عزت توفيق (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاااك الله خير


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن هذا العمل خير الجزاء


----------



## kdonia2000 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم بارك فيك و في أولادك و أرزقك الصحة و الستر و العافية في الدين و الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (18 نوفمبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## alfares albaroon (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وانزلك منازل السعداء


----------



## shawky yussif (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_محمود بلبل (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم مدحت (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك​​


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

في الانتظار


----------



## طارق اسد (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع


----------



## طارق اسد (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بانتظار المزيد من الأخ المبدع


----------



## م.ضرغام كاظم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حقيقتا كلمة شكر لاتوفي بما عملت جزاك الله خير وسدد خطاك


----------



## ABOALSARA (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور علي الموضوع الاكثر من قيم​


----------



## ماروكوفائزة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم فى جميع المجالات
بالتوفيق فى حياتك باذن الله وموفق بدعاء الجميع


----------



## glman (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## abojala (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز , و جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## منير (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً ، مجهود احترافي
وان شاء الله ستكتب صدقة جارية لكم


----------



## jojolove (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب يا طيب
thank u


----------



## الصراحة (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mezohazoma (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود جعفرى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالدومشكور اخى شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك هذاوبالتوفيق دائما وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وعلم ينتفع به وياتى عليك شهيدا يوم القيامةبارك الله لك ووفقك فى كتابكنتمنى ان نرى منك المزيد والممتع كما تعودنا منك دوماوفقك الله وايانا لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل احد من الاخوة له دراية ومعرفة بكيفية العمل على هذه الخاصية "Level Resources" في ال P6.7
و المثال الذي نحتاج شرحه هو اذا كان عندي 8 انشطة مثلا وتنتهي في خمس ايام
اليوم الاول احتجنا 7 عمال واليوم الثاني 4 والثالث 4 والرابع 1 والخامس 3 عمال

فكيف استطيع استخدام هذه الميزة او الخاصية لجعل الامر مرتب مثلا اليوم الاول 6 والثاني 5 والثالث 4 وهكذا

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وعذرا ان كان السؤال غير واضح


----------



## محمود طنينه (22 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## جرموزي (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## هندسه2 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محسن سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووور يا مهندس الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد بن عبد الحليم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mr.Future (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## yso (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفى اهلك


----------



## E.Obaidah (6 يناير 2013)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## omeraziz25 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## omeraziz25 (11 يناير 2013)

مشكور كثير


----------



## omeraziz25 (11 يناير 2013)

والله جوزيت خيرا و وبارك الله في اعمالك


----------



## otat (15 يناير 2013)

ممكن تجمع الملفات فى صفحه واحده لان صعب جدا ان ابحث فى جميع الصفحات لايجاد الملفات ,,,وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## mohammedkhairy (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mazinhamza12 (30 يناير 2013)

تسلم اخي والله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روان النجار (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## أحمد محمود شتا (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن تنزل كل الملفات الخاصة بالدورة


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

بصراحة تسلم ايدك شرح متميز


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

ممكن طلب تاني ممكن ان دروس الدورة تتحط كوالها في ملف واحد او تحت بعضيها وممكن برنامج البرامفيرااا


----------



## aghilasse (2 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## عاطف زايد عاطف (17 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فهد السعيد (20 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وكتب الله اجرك اخي م . خالد


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## alibmbsh (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و وفقك لاكمال كتابك اللي كلنه نطمح للحصول عليه 
تحياتي


----------



## hnoo (27 فبراير 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## ovr332 (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## saad albandar (6 مارس 2013)

Thanks so much wish you the successful and best wishes
Saad albandar


----------



## Eng. Abu Saif (7 مارس 2013)

موضوع جداً مفيد وممتاز
بارك الله فيكم وغفر لكم ولوالديكم


----------



## ابو رحمة الخالدي (8 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohysahmed (8 مارس 2013)

بورك فيك


----------



## bashbosha (17 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة ياريت الروابط كلها بتاعت الدورة تتجمع فى رابط واحد هيبقى احسن


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (17 مارس 2013)

الدورة كامله


خالد كمال قال:


> اليكم اخوانى هذة الدورة باللغة العربية شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع خطوة خطوة
> وهذا اول ملف منها من اصل 53 ملف
> مقدمة عامة.zip​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (19 مارس 2013)

الله يوفقككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (24 مارس 2013)

هااااااام


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وسام الفارس (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## essamrashad (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (28 مارس 2013)

خلاص خلصنا تحميل


----------



## عبدو8093 (28 مارس 2013)

تشكرااااااااااااااات افندم


----------



## aassaker (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
هذه هي الصدقة الجارية بمفهومها الصحيح 
فكل من سينتفع بما قدمته اخي خالد ..سيكون لك منه ثواب باذن الله

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosam ali (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## رسول الفهد (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Enginering is Life (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## محسن عرفه (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ابوعمر11 (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك أخي الحبيب


----------



## mohttt (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. مرام حلمي (20 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 مايو 2013)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (25 مايو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس خالد
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين​*


----------



## ayman hemdan (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sh sh (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smi_hait (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## shala7 (28 مايو 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eslamazeam (8 يونيو 2013)

ياريت الملف الرقم 20 من الجزء الثانى من الدورة حد يرفعه لأنه مش رادى ينزل معايا و جربت انزل الملفات المجمعة منزلتش م2د20


----------



## علي عبد الستار (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك ومجهود كل من ساهم فيه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## Civengo (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## kingprocess (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## shzedan2008 (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس خالد
جزاك الله خير الجزاء - وارجو الإفاده عن جدول يفيد بمعدلات الإنجاز لكل من البنود الإنشائيه بالمشروع وذلك ليتم تحميل الجهد البشرى على التكاليف المباشره للمشروع


----------



## تقاسيم (12 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## شوقى 2007 (1 أغسطس 2013)

عمل رائع
تستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ظافر22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م محمدالأمين فقيري (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## اسلمي يامصر (12 أغسطس 2013)

our utomost thanks and apprecaitaion to all effort my friend khaled


----------



## Brother (23 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود کبیر و جزاك الله خیرا


----------



## osama elbanna (28 أغسطس 2013)

الف الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزانك يوم القيامة


----------



## eltaherh (6 سبتمبر 2013)

:28:


----------



## coolhero (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الدورة كاملة مجمعة على جزئين

*
المستوى الاول
*
http://www.multiupload.nl/YD8J1J3YX6

*========================================
**
المستوى الثاني
*
http://www.multiupload.nl/W4NEYAYOO7​


----------



## essam914 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جزى الله خيرا من أنجز هذا العمل و أثابه عليه في الدارين ... آمين


----------



## عبده عبدالونيس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم 
ومشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zaki83 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## كريم العشماوى (7 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد روعه تسلم ايديك على مثل هذا العمل الرائع الجميل وعلى هذا المنتدى الممتاز والقائمين عليه ..
اللهم إكتبه لك فى ميزان أعمالك الصالحه وإجزك عنا به كل خير وسعادة فى الدنيا والأخره 

أقصى ما بوسعى فعله ردا على هذا العمل الرائه هو الدعاء لصاحبه

شكرا جزيلا .. فمهما كتبت من كلمات الشكر وحدها لا تكفى تعليقا على عملك


----------



## كريم العشماوى (7 أكتوبر 2013)

سؤال فنى للمهندس خالد كمال
أتمنى الرد

بعد ماعملت الهيكل والـ wbs زى ما حضرتك كاتبه بالظبط فى الدروس التامن والتاسع .. وجيت علشان أدخل الـ activities مربطش على الـ wbs اللى انا عملته قبل كده .. إيه الحل ؟؟


----------



## طه مخشوم (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس المبدع باسم الشريف ونتمنى لبلادنا اليمن كل الخير


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## wessamahmed (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا أخى الفاضل على المجهود الرائع .. 
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان أعمالك ..


----------



## عبدالرزاق الغاوي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

أخي الفاضل المهندس خالد
لن يفوتني ان أشكرك جزيل الشكر وجعل الله لك حسناتك في ميزانك ولكم حاولت مع بعض الخبراء هنا في بريطانيا الحصول على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن كانت اجورهم عالية جدا وها نحن نحصل عليها مجانا وكل هذا فضل من الله سبحانه وكرم منك أخي الكريم .. وفقك الله في كتابك وانا انتظره في الاسواق بفارغ الصبر .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاءك الله خير


----------



## waleed_636 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجزاك خير 
لا تكفي كلمة شكرا .. ولا أدري بما أعبر لكم عن شكري وامتناني على هذه الدورة والجهد الرائع


----------



## mmm_mmm21226 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

تعجز الكلمات عن وصف مدى الشكر لشخصكم المتواضع والكريم , كلل الله مجودكم العظيم بجعله صدقة جاريه الى يوم الدين وان يغفر لك ويؤجرك على عملك هذا خيرا فى الدنيا والاآخره ,,,, ألف شكر مهندس


----------



## talab (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وانزلك منزل الصديقين


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المعداوى (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله عملك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الضخم والعظيم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المأمون (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وأنار طريقك


----------



## eng.maya (21 يناير 2014)

*أنا جديدة بالمجال العملي .... ميرسي كتير الك أستاذ خالد*

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا خالد
و وفقك فى طباعة و توزيع الكتاب
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين


----------



## رافت المحروقى (1 فبراير 2014)

مشكر ياهندسة ومزيد من التوفيق


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------



## يوسف بن غبريد (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر ونحن فى الانتظار ان شاء الله وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

خالد كمال قال:


> اليكم اخوانى هذة الدورة باللغة العربية شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع خطوة خطوة
> وهذا اول ملف منها من اصل 53 ملف
> مقدمة عامة.zip
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا​




جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انين الحنين (6 فبراير 2014)

*شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير الله يجزيكم الخير *


----------



## صالح هلباوي (18 فبراير 2014)

لك الشكر أجزله أخي خالد كمال


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 فبراير 2014)

عاشت الايادي وننتظر المزيد


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله بكل حرف حسنة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 فبراير 2014)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح هلباوي (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا,,,,,,,في انتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## nasreen. (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله بكل حرف حسنة ان شاء الله تعالى ​ :75:


----------



## hawk117 (14 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله حسنة جارية في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engshalan (15 مارس 2014)

الاخ م/ خالد ، مشكور وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## طلال الاستاذ (22 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aquarigya (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذه المشاركة في ميزان حسناتك
ولك الف الشكر للإقتطاع من وقتك حتى تتم هذا الموضوع وتفيد الكثير ممن وجدوا ضالتهم في مشاركتك 
لك الشكر


----------



## Ayacheb (11 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

شاهدو محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع 
http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## macgyver (15 أبريل 2014)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## ناصر حسان (23 أبريل 2014)

بارك اللة فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ياباش مهندس

كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## islam02 (3 مايو 2014)

الف شكر يا أخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.SmSm Ahmed (11 مايو 2014)

*شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله كل خير مهندس/ خالد كمال*​


----------



## fouadsoleman (17 مايو 2014)

الف شكر اخواني الكرام


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (4 يونيو 2014)

ماشاء الله...
مجهود رائع أثابك الله عليه خير الثواب وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله...
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ...


----------



## تامر سكورى (4 يونيو 2014)

الأخ خالد جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mido_pringo (11 يونيو 2014)

اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود العظيم في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## احمد مناحي (24 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك استاذ خالد الله يحفظكم


----------



## TheExpert (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ehab67 (28 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

ألف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## hossam144 (2 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## TheExpert (5 يوليو 2014)

مرفق بعض الملاحظات العابرة التى قابلتها عند قراءة المشروع والتى قد يقابلها آخرون وارجو من كل من يجد ملاحظة تسجيلها حتى تعم الفائدة فالمشروع ممتاز ولكن يحتاج فى كثير من الأحيان لشرح المدرب وقد لايحمل استقلالية الشرح فى كثير من المواضيع وحيث أننى من المبتدئين فلم أتمكن من تسجيل ملاحظات قد يكون سجلها أصحاب الخبرات وهو ماأرجو ألا يبخلوا به على الملتقى فقد لايهتم كثيرون بملاحظات الملف المرفقة ولكن قد يسجل أصحاب الخبرات ملاحظات يستفيد منها الأخرون وقد تكون عائقا بالنسبة لهم عن فهم هذه الدورة بصورة كاملة وأسأل الله أن يجزى صاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء


----------



## sami omer (6 يوليو 2014)

لا نجد لك جزاءا الا ان ندعو الله ان يدخلك الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## ehab67 (6 يوليو 2014)

جزى الله خيراً كل من أعطى معلومة مفيدة ولم يكتمها. مشكور بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ehab67 (6 يوليو 2014)

جزى الله خيراً كل من أعطى معلومة مفيدة ولم يكتمها. مشكور بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ehab67 (6 يوليو 2014)

جزى الله خيراً كل من أعطى معلومة مفيدة ولم يكتمها. مشكور بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ehab67 (6 يوليو 2014)

جزى الله خيراً كل من أعطى معلومة مفيدة ولم يكتمها. مشكور بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ehab67 (6 يوليو 2014)

جزى الله خيراً كل من أعطى معلومة مفيدة ولم يكتمها. مشكور بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng.sayedaty (13 يوليو 2014)

الحمد لله رب العالمين على عودتى للملتقى وشاكر جدا على المشاركة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## باسم عمارة (15 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك العلم


----------



## zoom_zoom (18 يوليو 2014)

:13:


----------



## عبدالسلام العوض (29 يوليو 2014)

السيد المهندس المحترم... خالد كمال
تحياتي الزاكيات.. لا نملك إلا أن نسأل الله أن يبارك لك في حياتك و علمك و عملك
نشهد لك أنك قمت بمجهود جبار.. جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك.. 
لك منا كل التقدير و الإحترام


----------



## فهدالادهم (31 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (14 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## m13121975 (18 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## a7med sla7 (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a7med sla7 (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med sla7 (20 أغسطس 2014)

اللهم اجز اخينا عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## iLpAdRiNo (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير .... وأنا متأكد بأنك ستلاقي خير صنيعك في حياتك .


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saleh azzam (12 سبتمبر 2014)

كلام جميل تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## Abo danial86 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكراً جزيلاً
وفقك الله 
ونتمنى تبقينا على اطلاع بكل ما يخص الموضوع*


----------



## Abo danial86 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

بس ممكن أضيف رد آخر لو سمحتو 
مساعدة إلي
أنا مهندس مدني سوري خريج 2009 قسم هندسة انشائية من جامعة دمشق
عملت مهندس تنفيذي في عدة مشاريع حتى الآن
أنا حاليا مقيم واعمل في لبنان ،حابب اشتغل بالخليج بس ما عم اقدر لأنو ما حدا عم يرضى يراسلني من الشركات أو يعطوني فيزا لأني سوري
شو الحل ؟؟
الرجاء المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar hamdy mohamed (12 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 10alkhader (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## eslam.youssef (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nileage (17 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك جزييلا و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hossam eldeen amee (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .......وتقبل منك


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك يا مهندس و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## naser desokey (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بك مشكور اخي الكريم ​


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## عبدة المهندس (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م/ميدو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا الأستاذ خالد.


----------



## anasmok (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس


----------



## saidgc (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم أخي


----------



## محمد الأعظمي (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز .. شرحك مفيد وبسيط .. احسنت .. احسن الله اليك


----------



## الطيب2003 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الطيب2003 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## huusseen (5 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي
مشاركة مميزة . 
تسلم ايدك 
نحتاج المزيد و المزيد من التفاصيل و الامثلة خصوصا


----------



## hitham_mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2014)

باااارك الله فيك و جزااك كل خير
و زاد علمك و وسع رزقك
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## blue rose (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي خالد و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه


----------



## Lion_Power (18 يناير 2015)

Thanks my friend .. That is appreciated


----------



## arcmssh (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
يعجز لساني عن وصف ما أحمله بداخلي عن شكر وإمتنان لك أخي الكريم لما قدمت
أسال الله العلي القدير أن يصلح شأنك ويرفع قدرك 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا

دمت بصحة خير


----------



## غيضان (29 يناير 2015)

الله يجزيكم الخير يا رب


----------



## الباحث المصرى1 (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غيداء الدمشقية (6 فبراير 2015)

شكرا المشروع مفيد جدا


----------



## mjode (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nabilsab (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 مارس 2015)

لا اعرف حقيقة كيف يقال الشكر لك اخي الحبيب بكلمة فصدقني لو كتبت لك قصيدة كاملة لشكرك قد تكون قليلة بحقك
ولكن شكري لك سيكون بالدعاء لك بظهر الغيب ..وفقك الله .. حماك الله ... ايدك الله وزادك علما ومعرفة ان شاء الله


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MESELHY (16 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ing2003 (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## زياد جاسم (19 أبريل 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا" وضع الله تعالى هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك:34:


----------



## heba sadaqa (21 أبريل 2015)

الله يجزييييك كل خير


----------



## body55 (25 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيزmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## brouguerra (6 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadmahrous_1 (6 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## brouguerra (7 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wsakr (12 مايو 2015)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedhani (28 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## morsi bay (15 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (19 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng-Nidal (17 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا اكتر من رائع


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (9 أكتوبر 2015)

روح الهي يحفظك ويحرسك ويوفقك ويستر عليك وعلى امة محمد ويجزيك كل الخير يارب


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (25 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار باقى الملفات


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (28 أكتوبر 2015)

لا اجد الكلام الذى ارد به على تعليقات الاخوة سوى الدعاء لهم من خالص قلبى بان يمن الله عليهم بالرضا والعفو والعافيه وان يزيدهم علما ويعلمهم ما ينفعهم .
اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الاحياء منهم والاموات .
بارك الله لنا بهذا المنتدى ومن فيه والقائمين عليه ونفع به الناس جميعا


----------



## مهندس بيومى (14 نوفمبر 2015)

اللهم اجعل هدا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu_nazar (16 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## الصحناوى (21 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وفى مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (8 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (19 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندسنا الغالى


----------



## طارق77 (2 مارس 2016)

شكر و تقدير على المجهود الرائع و التفاعل من الجميع


----------



## م أبو الوليد (16 مارس 2016)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engabdo888 (1 يونيو 2016)

م/ خالد كمال
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وزادك علماً ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## hanielec (2 يونيو 2016)

ربنا يتقبل ماقدمتة لوجه الله تعالى ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Milad.h (4 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 يونيو 2016)

يرجى مشاهدة الجديد من المحاضرات في ادارة المشروعات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIWwn-iGS0&index=6&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE&index=2&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ndjGLF4a8&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=1


----------



## Mah999 (16 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع و ان شاء يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## li0n7eart (2 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## fojee_0 (14 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عصمت حسنى (23 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهنديان (26 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك​


----------



## body55 (7 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير نحن فى انتظار الدوره وباقى الملفاتmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## safa aldin (7 مايو 2017)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس خالد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك ويوفقك فى حياتك


----------



## hajji81 (22 يونيو 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.aymen (1 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس خالد.. وجعل الله ماعملته عملا صالحا لاينقطع عنك اجره و ثوابه ..


----------



## mubarak4m (11 يوليو 2017)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس خالد ، ربنا يبارك ليك فى صحتك


----------



## فواز ناصر (4 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## ابوالقاسم (5 سبتمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nizar151 (7 أبريل 2021)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------

